# What's in your wallet, er um camera bag?



## esSJay

Congrats on your purchase!!

Just got my T2i at Christmas and I've found that I don't need an extra battery. I took my camera on vacation to the bahamas for 3 days, took about 900 photos and the battery is still "full". I did buy this:
- Canon 50mm f/1.8 mm lens for $99+tx. Best investment for portraits of people and dogs!
- UV filters for both the kit lens (58mm filter) $20 and the 50mm lens (52mm filter) $20
- Polarized filter for the 50mm lens (52mm filter) $35
- 8GB 100x Platinum Lexar SD card (reg price of around $85 but I got it for a steal at $34.99). I have yet to fill it to the max, but right now I'm not shooting in raw, just the JPEG setting. If you shoot in RAW, an 8 GB or higher is probably a must
- This bag, but in the deluxe version so that it has extra padding on the bottom and a zippered pocket on the back. It's from Janine King Designs, on etsy.com janine king on Etsy, a global handmade and vintage marketplace. . It was pricey but I love the design and also love that it doesn't scream out "I HAVE $1000 WORTH OF CAMERA GEAR IN HERE!", which is a good thing when you're travelling! 









My next purchase will likely be a flash, and when I have enough Air Miles (reward points thing here in Canada) I plan on cashing them in to get a 70-300mm lens to use until I have enough money to sell it and buy an 18-200 f/2.8.


----------



## ActionJackson

Do yourself a favor and pick up 4 essentials.

1) A good camera bag with enough pouches to hold all your accessories

2) A 16gb memory card for your camera. This will hold 2500+ pictures (more on this below)

3) Get yourself a 500gb portable hard drive. Its about $50. This way you never ever will need more than 1 memory card for your camera. When your 16gb memory card starts to get full you can transfer pictures right onto this portable hard drive. You can also take pictures, video, etc off your computer/laptop and put them on this hard drive too. It is so cheap and has so many advantages.

4) This book! David Busch?s Canon EOS Rebel T1i/500D Guide to Digital SLR Photography, David D. Busch, (9781435454965) Paperback - Barnes & Noble


----------



## esSJay

ActionJackson said:


> 3) Get yourself a 500gb portable hard drive. Its about $50. This way you never ever will need more than 1 memory card for your camera. When your 16gb memory card starts to get full you can transfer pictures right onto this portable hard drive. You can also take pictures, video, etc off your computer/laptop and put them on this hard drive too. It is so cheap and has so many advantages.


Oooh - EXCELLENT call on the 500gb hard drive! I forgot to mention it because I got one a few years ago just from all the pics from my Point & Shoot. It's now just under half-full, and my 150gb hard drive on my computer is jam packed too... I'm transferring pics over to the hard drive once a month.


----------



## ActionJackson

esSJay said:


> Oooh - EXCELLENT call on the 500gb hard drive! I forgot to mention it because I got one a few years ago just from all the pics from my Point & Shoot. It's now just under half-full, and my 150gb hard drive on my computer is jam packed too... I'm transferring pics over to the hard drive once a month.


Our IT guy here recommended it to me.....it's suuuch a no brainer. Great for backing up your personal media files and stuff. Plus if you get one, it means you'll really never have to buy more than 1 memory card for your camera again


----------



## esSJay

ActionJackson said:


> Our IT guy here recommended it to me.....it's suuuch a no brainer. Great for backing up your personal media files and stuff. Plus if you get one, it means you'll really never have to buy more than 1 memory card for your camera again


Agreed, except when you are travelling.. I always bring 2 memory cards and switch them every other day just in case I lose my camera or it gets stolen, then I still have at least a few pictures of the trip.


----------



## missmarstar

Firstly, I carry all my gear in my fabulous Kelly Moore Bag.. the most gorgeous camera bag for a female photographer.. can't recommend enough!

I always carry my 4 memory cards (two 4gb and two 8gb.. I take A LOT of photos haha and I'm paranoid about not keeping them saved on my cards as long as possible which I'll explain in a sec lol), my 18-200mm lens, my 50mm lens, my shutter remote, and an extra battery. I have hemmed and hawed about buying a flash, but since 95% of the photos I take are outdoors, I just haven't found it necessary to buy one yet.

I also have 2 external hard drives (one is 500gb, one is 1tb) that I store all my photos on, as well as on my 500gb laptop hard drive.. and I like to keep photos stored on the memory cards too so I usually have each photo saved in 3 different locations at any time. I'm paranoid, after one too many hard drive crashes that made me lose everything


----------



## cisobe

Oooh, fun...

What I suggest you get...

1. 2x Memory Cards minimum... I suggest having two smaller cards vs 1 big one. Being a constant pesimist, I assume the worst, and assume that a memory card may fail, get lost, or stolen... being that you have two, one in the camera and the other in your bag, you will most likely only lose one of them, therefore you will still have some photos left. I also suggest alternating cards (use the first one on day one, and the second one on day two, alternating every other day). Silly yes, but I read this somewhere and it made sense to me. Also sometimes smaller cards are cheaper. Also, speed of the card doesn't matter as much, unless you're doing constant burst of pictures +10 or so shots at a time...

2. Circular Polarizing Filter, be sure to get this type in the correct diameter for your lens! The other Polarizing Filter type (forget what it's called) may mess with your AF sensor.

3. Rocket Air blower, great way to blow off any dust thay may get on your image sensor (newer cameras have a sensor cleaning function that vibrates the sensor, but sometimes this isn't enough to get stubborn dust off).

4. Microfiber lens cloth and Lens pen, both great for getting any dust or stuff off your lens

5. Camera bag - this is a very personal choice... But I like the Crumpler and Lowepro bags. It really depends on your sense of style and your equipment.

6. Hyperdrive - This is a little pricey but I find it to be very useful, and easier to carry around than a laptop, card reader and portable hard drive. Basically it's a portable hard drive with built-in card reader that you can dump/copy your memory card contents to. We used this on our trip to Europe to back up our photos to (hehe, I left the images on my cards and copied them to the hard drive so I basically had 2 copies of all my pictures, just in case the drive was stolen, or in case my card failed.. yes ever the worry wort).

7. 2nd Battery... questionable... For the average shooter, possibly not, unless you're the type who forgets to charge batteries... Camera batteries typically last between 600-1000 shots depending on the outside temp and if you're using flash, IS, or your focus mode. I have Battery grips for two of my cameras which allows me to use 2 batteries in my camera, and also gives me a 2nd shutter button and controls for when I'm shooting in portrait orientation... useful but depends on how you shoot.

8. External Flash - I love using my 580Ex instead of the pop-up flash. The external flash has a lot more power and allows me to bounce flash off the ceiling, off back walls, etc to give nicer lighting. Also, by bouncing flash you virtually eliminate red eye 

LoL I'm a gear geek so I've either read, or researched about as many aspects of photograhy you can think of... Too bad my wallet and talent don't exactly meet up to my aspirations...

Hope this helps...


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Sorry, I disagree about the one memory card. No matter how good your SD card, they can and do corrupt - and it is always at the worst time. 

*Camera bag* - or two. I have a big one to haul all of my junk on trips, but a smaller one that I take loaded with the bare essentials for the day.
*Wraps & pouches* - hard to believe my camera didn't come with a wrap, so I bought one online. My lenses are in pouches for extra protection.
*Lens cleaner* - you never know when you will need it
*Memory cards* - have at least two, 8-16 gb preferred so you don't fill it up at the wrong moment. Number them or put them in a holder designed to let you know if it is used. BTW, you do know that you never format the card any place but the camera, right?
*Spare battery* - use it until it is almost dead, then rotate. Unfortunately they do develop a "memory," if you recharge before it is drained. My camera doesn't register the non-Canon battery that my husband bought (thinking he was doing me a favor), so I have to guess how full it is. I will eventually replace it with a Canon.
*Battery chargers* - each of my batteries came with its own charger. I use a color-coded dot so they are used together.
*External flash & light meter* - I like the 430 EX II as I don't plan on using multiple flashes at this point (and it can work as a slave if I do). There are some very good non-Canon flashes out there. I'm looking at Sekonic for a meter.
*Cords* - get a good cord so you can use your external flash off-shoe. These are very cheap and come in a variety of lengths.
*Remote* - we take family portraits every year at Christmas, so the remote is better than the timer - I don't look hurried. It's one I actually had for my old Rebel.
*Clear filters for each lens* - they are always used to protect the lens glass. You may be tempted to skimp here, but the glass is the most important part of the camera. You don't put a ten dollar filter on a 2500 dollar lens. 
*Pen and paper* - there wil be times you want to make notes about you are photographing. Or give your contact info to another person. 
*Computer/adapter/hard drive* - backup, backup,backup. I had a hard drive crash, but it was all backed up on an external hard drive. 
*Weather cover for the camera & lens* - my sister swears by this, but she shoots way more than I do.

This is what works for me. it won't do for everyone.


----------



## ActionJackson

yea I mean obviously for back-up purposes you'd want another memory card. I was just referring to buying the portable hard drive which would save you from having to buy multiple cards for storage reasons.


----------



## cisobe

I just wanted to add a couple things to my list...

In addition to accessories and additional camera gear... I would suggest hitting up Amazon for a couple books as well...

The Digital Photography Book vol 1 & 2 by Scott Kelby

Understanding Exposure 3rd Edition by Bryan Peterson

3 great books that really helped me when I first started shooting...


----------



## Adriennelane

#1, don't just get a high capacity SD card, get at least a Class 6 or higher so it will process quicker. I have a Class 10 8GB in my T1i.
I have a spare battery, so I always keep one charged. I hope to eventually get a battery grip. That will also help when taking portraits.

I have UV filters on all of lenses almost all the time to protect them.

Here are the other things I've acquired and often use.



Sigma 70-300mm f4/5.6 telephoto lens. I use this more often than my kit lens.
I have the Canon Speedlight 430 EX II and spare AA batteries for it.


I have an infrared remote.
I want to get a nice, wide angle and also a nice prime lens soon.


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

I always carry 2 sd cards
an external flash and batteries- I have a canon Speedlite 430 ex
A 75-300 mm zoom lens
A 18- 55 mm lens
A 10-22 ultrasonic wide angle lens
extra camera battery and charger

All of my lenses are canon and I have found it is better to wait and save and get the better lenses than to get a cheaper lens. Some of the more expensive lenses I have actually gotten used. I got my wide angle lens for less than have price at a camera store by buying it used. My 18-55mm lens was also used at a little more than half price but I wanted a nicer lens than the one that came with my camera.


----------



## cisobe

Eleanor's Mom said:


> I always carry 2 sd cards
> an external flash and batteries- I have a canon Speedlite 430 ex
> A 75-300 mm zoom lens
> A 18- 55 mm lens
> A 10-22 ultrasonic wide angle lens
> extra camera battery and charger
> 
> All of my lenses are canon and I have found it is better to wait and save and get the better lenses than to get a cheaper lens. Some of the more expensive lenses I have actually gotten used. I got my wide angle lens for less than have price at a camera store by buying it used. My 18-55mm lens was also used at a little more than half price but I wanted a nicer lens than the one that came with my camera.


If you're looking for a replacement for your kit lens, I would definitely suggest getting the EF-S 17-55mm 2.8 IS. It's a bit pricey at $950 or so, but it is an awesome walkaround, super sharp, and really great in low light. If not, also check out the EF-S 15-85mm 3.5-5.6 IS, is not as fast, but from the reviews I've read it's just as sharp as the 17-55!

I have the EF-S 10-22mm too, it's a fun lens, hehe... Even funnier when you use it to take portraits , just make sure your model has a sense of humor lol...


----------



## BajaOklahoma

*A word about the S lenses from the Canon Site:*
From the introduction of the EOS camera system in 1987 through to 2003, Canon standardized on a single lens mount system for all of their SLR cameras - the EF (electrofocus) lens mount. So throughout this time there was no possible source of confusion, since all EF lenses made by Canon and other lensmakers will physically fit all Canon EOS cameras.
However, in 2003 Canon introduced a new digital camera, the consumer-oriented EOS 300D/Digital Rebel/Kiss Digital camera, which sported a new lens mount design dubbed EF-S. All consumer to midrange digital EOS cameras released since have been both EF and EF-S compatible. For reasons explained in a moment, no film camera has ever been EF-S compatible.
*So it’s important to remember that digital camera bodies with EF-S lens mounts are totally compatible with all regular EF lenses. However an EF-S lens can fit only EF-S compatible cameras and no others.*

The 7D accepts both, the more expensive Mark whatevers don't. This is significant only if you think you might be upgrade in the future. My sister didn't plan ahead and had to replace several lens when she got her 1D.


----------



## cisobe

BajaOklahoma said:


> *A word about the S lenses from the Canon Site:*
> From the introduction of the EOS camera system in 1987 through to 2003, Canon standardized on a single lens mount system for all of their SLR cameras - the EF (electrofocus) lens mount. So throughout this time there was no possible source of confusion, since all EF lenses made by Canon and other lensmakers will physically fit all Canon EOS cameras.
> However, in 2003 Canon introduced a new digital camera, the consumer-oriented EOS 300D/Digital Rebel/Kiss Digital camera, which sported a new lens mount design dubbed EF-S. All consumer to midrange digital EOS cameras released since have been both EF and EF-S compatible. For reasons explained in a moment, no film camera has ever been EF-S compatible.
> *So it’s important to remember that digital camera bodies with EF-S lens mounts are totally compatible with all regular EF lenses. However an EF-S lens can fit only EF-S compatible cameras and no others.*
> 
> The 7D accepts both, the more expensive Mark whatevers don't. This is significant only if you think you might be upgrade in the future. My sister didn't plan ahead and had to replace several lens when she got her 1D.


Yep, definitely keep this in mind when you're planning out your lens line up however it also comes down to your time frame to upgrading to a full frame body. I started out with a Rebel XT about 5 years ago, then stepped up to a 40D about 3 years ago, and now I shoot with a 7D. When I upgraded to the 7D, I could have bought an older 5D Classic, but decided to go with the 7D instead, as it offered a huge step forward in it's AF system and Video. I could barely justify the ~$1500 I paid for my 7D... So in reality, for me, Full Frame is a far off maybe, and I am really enjoying the EF-S lenses in my line up.

The great thing about lenses is that they hold their value pretty well, especially if they are well taken care of. I've seen used 17-55mm going for about $700 or so, so 3 years of use and I only lose about $200 or so isn't too bad...

If you are planning to go full frame in the near future, I would suggest only getting a decent wide angle/walk around EF-S lens, then getting EF telephotos, primes, macro lenses, etc. That way you will only need to replace 1 or 2 wide angle lenses vs your whole range of lenses.


----------



## DNL2448

Thanks everyone for your input! I received my camera Friday and have taken some great pictures, but with the kit lens the dogs pictures haven't been that great as they have to be too close for me to get a shot. I took some photos of a friends' 9 month old son and they look fabulous! I should receive my Tamron 70-300mm VC lens Wednesday, then let the dog photos begin!!!


----------



## wxman1995

This is what is currently in my camera bag:

Primary Tripod:
Bogen-Manfrotto 190XDB Tripod legs
w/Bogen-Manfrotto 486RC2 Ball Head

Backup/Off-Camera-Flash Tripod:
Dolina Pro-Line

Travel Case:
Ape Case Pro Backpack SLR Camera Case

Camera:
Nikon D-60

Camera Accessories:
IR Remote Trigger
Two 4GB SDHC Class 6 Cards

Camera Cleaning Items:
Nikon Lens Pen
Nikon Lens Cloth
Bulb Blower/Brush
Digital Survival Kit - Digital Survival Kits - Photographic Solutions

Flash:
Nikon SB-600

Flash Accessories:
Rogue Flashbender (Large)
Shoe Stand

Lenses:

(67mm)
Nikon 18-70mm f/3.5-4.5 G-AFS ED-IF DX LENS

(52mm)
DX NIKKOR 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6G VR
DX NIKKOR 55-200mm f/3.5-5.6G VR

Filters:

(67mm)
Circular Polarizer
UV Guard
ND Filter (-3)

(52mm)
Circular Polarizer
UV Guard

Software:
Photoshop CS3
Adobe Lightroom 2

Books:
Digital Photgraphy Book (Vols. 1-3) by Scott Kelby


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I travel pretty light. My Canon 50D is in a holster type pack with the kit 18-200 IS lens attached. I also carry a zip lock bag (fancy huh?) with extra batteries, card reader, lens pen, lens cleaning cloths, 8GB Compact Flash card. I also usually carry my Sony W290 point and shoot. There are some shots I can get with that that I just can't with my DSLR.


----------



## soxOZ

Just a quick reminder about your external HDD back up, if you _moving_ all your photos onto it, then it's not a back up, it just one copy of them and you need a second copy somewhere for it to be a back up because if that external drive fails you will loose everything. 

If you don't plan on keeping one set of images on your computers HDD you should consider getting 2 external drives and sync them together for back ups, just a safety suggestion for not loosing data...


----------



## ActionJackson

soxOZ said:


> Just a quick reminder about your external HDD back up, if you _moving_ all your photos onto it, then it's not a back up, it just one copy of them and *you need a second copy somewhere for it to be a back up because if that external drive fails you will loose everything. *
> 
> If you don't plan on keeping one set of images on your computers HDD you should consider getting 2 external drives and sync them together for back ups, just a safety suggestion for not loosing data...


I'm confused

Isn't the external hard drive used to backup your main computer's hard drive? So if all of your docs are "backed up" to the external hard drive, and the external drive fails, what good was the backup in the first place?


----------



## wxman1995

A good second option is to use some very high quality DVDs to back up photos and docs to. I know a pro photog (David Ziser //Blog)that uses these: 
*JVC-JDMR-SPP-SK16*


They are really high quality. They also offer a 'water shield' on some of their DVDs.


----------



## esSJay

ActionJackson said:


> I'm confused
> 
> Isn't the external hard drive used to backup your main computer's hard drive? So if all of your docs are "backed up" to the external hard drive, and the external drive fails, what good was the backup in the first place?


He means for those who move the photos onto the external hard drive, due to lack of space on the internal hard drive. Which is what I do since my computer is only a 100gb hard drive and I don't have room to store them all. (So rather than using the EHD as a back-up, it is my only storage source because I delete the original files from my internal hard drive)

I upload all of my pictures to Google Picasa for online storage/back-up and move the photos onto my external hard drive when my internal hard drive nears capacity.


----------



## ActionJackson

esSJay said:


> He means for those who move the photos onto the external hard drive, due to lack of space on the internal hard drive. Which is what I do since my computer is only a 100gb hard drive and I don't have room to store them all. (So rather than using the EHD as a back-up, it is my only storage source because I delete the original files from my internal hard drive)
> 
> I upload all of my pictures to Google Picasa for online storage/back-up and move the photos onto my external hard drive when my internal hard drive nears capacity.


Ahhh gotcha. In this case the external is your primary storage, so you'd need _another_ one to use for your back up. I'm with ya!


----------



## KaMu

*Canon RebelXT... Lens Rec*

Hello!,
Instead of purchasing a new camera, Id like to know if its possible to just upgrade the lens on this older camera? (Canon RebelXT)
Pictures are for the most part of the dogs here, but want to be able to get the best possible pictures,
Suggestions for lenses if you can...Or, Ill just have to rent Jill to come stay at my house and take some fabulous photos


----------



## tippykayak

The Canon 75x300 usually retails around $200 and is an awesome lens for the money. It's great for dog action shots. You need good light, but you can get amazing pictures.


----------



## KaMu

Thank You TK..... I was looking at these two The EF 85 mm f/1.8 and The EF-S 60 mm f/2.8 USM Macro Lens from Dell

I don't even know if I can use them on my camera but haven't gotten to the point to ask on the dell website as of yet. Just looking..


----------



## cisobe

Your Rebel XT can fit any EF or EF-S mount lens. The Rebel XT is still a very competent camera and takes greats pictures. getting better or more versatile glass will always prolong the life of a camera body. I still have my Rebel XT...

as far as lenses go... the 75-300 is a decent consumer grade zoom lens. the next step up would be the EF-70-300mm 4-5.6 IS ($400-500), and right above that is the 70-200mm F4L ($650).

Image Stabilized lenses will help fight camera shake, but remember you'll need a decent shutter speed to stop action.

the 85 1.8 is supposed a pretty sharp prime good for portraits. the 60 2.8 macro is also sharp and good for portraits with the added bonus of being able to do some macro photography. Try check out the "the digital picture" for reviews of lenses too.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

*Taking pictures in the woods??*

Ok, photography buffs, I need your help. Enzo and I went to walk around the local nature preserve today. I took a lot of pictures, but some of them came out really dark. I know that the time of day (6 pm) and the fact that we're in the woods makes for a dark situation. Ones where he was up close, I managed to get him lit with the flash. But how do I take pictures of him in the woods when he's far away? I know I can open up the aperture, but I can only open it up so far with the lenses that I have. I know I could slow down the shutter speed, but then he's a blurry mess. I tried upping the ISO, but if I up it as much as I need to, my pictures get grainy. I tried different combos of the three. I'm wondering if there's anything I could do (other than getting an external flash, which I would love, but it isn't in the budget right now). Tips/tricks for taking pictures of moving goldens in low light??


----------



## dcbeattie

How far away is 'far away'. If the one's you took with the flash were ok and you used the onboard flash, you need a bigger flash. The one's built in aren't very strong. If I remember right you have a Canon dslr. Personally I would go with a Canon flash. Only because there is less problems with it working properly with your camera. I use an older EX550 and/or a EX420.. I think the new ones are EX580. Of course everything will look like it was taken with a flash.. It's really comes down to how much you want to spend. I don't know what lens you are using, but a faster lens may help. Back to money again.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

I have a Nikon D3000. By "far away", I mean that I was using the zoom on my 18-55 with everything it had. I hate the flash look. lol Guess I'll just have to start saving for an external flash and some faster glass. lol


----------



## Laurie

A good zoom lens (ie. 70mm-300mm) would help too!!!!! I use it all the time on my dogs...actually I hardly ever remove it from my camera.

Are you going to share the pics of Enzo with us???????


----------



## Enzos_Mom

There's a thread in the picture forum, but I see you found them on Facebook. =)


----------



## iansgran

Did you try turning the auto flash off. That way the auto features in the camera can adjust for the low light. Or using the manual settings on your camera? Or try lightening the image after you take it with the software in whatever print making system you use. I went back and looked again at the distance pics and you were shooting into the setting sun. If you were shooting the other way, with the setting sun to your back it might help since the camera won't be reading the as much light.


----------



## Luv4puppiessk

You can also try to take the best picture you can of him and then use a editing program such as photoshop or even iphoto and brighten up the picture that way


----------



## Jamm

Oh missed this thread! Ya same try just using no flash. When Joey and his friend Blue play in the evening, both blue's mom and myself don't use flash and our pics come out great. I really hate flash and never use it unless im going to do a portrait.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Jam, did you see my examples in the other thread?? Without the flash, you can't see _anything_. lol


----------



## cisobe

I think someone suggested it earlier, but shooting in RAW and adjusting the exposure a bit in post process can help in brightening up your pictures. You should be able to recover about 1-2stops in exposure by adjusting your RAW image (which is a little more than you would be able to with just the jpeg from the camera).

I sometimes underexpose some shots on purpose to ensure I have a decent enough shutter speed for a shot (knowing that I can compensate in Lightroom or photoshop).

Shooting in the woods like you were doing is very challenging and you a good job.

I prefer shooting with natural light as well, but using flash is a must in many situations. speedlites aren't too expensive if you're willing to buy third party (I shoot canon, and yongnuo speedlites are pretty affordable and have pretty good reviews and recommendations in a canon lighting forum I frequent).

good luck, and keep shooting...


----------



## sameli102

You can try setting your metering mode to spot meter or center weighted also, that will give you the correct lighting on your subject, Enzo. If you are set to Matrix metering the camera takes the entire shot into consideration. If you are shooting in Auto it determines your settings for you, try either Aperture priority or Shutter priority and raise the ISO.


----------



## tippykayak

At a certain point, you're going to run into a problem with physics. It sounds like you're already doing much of what you should be doing to compensate for low light. Ultimately, though, if there isn't enough light for a moving subject, there just isn't. You can stretch the issue with a better lens, but even that will have limits. You can flash, but I never like the color of a Golden in flash lighting, and that won't work for zoomed action shots anyway, no matter how nice the flash is. I've always had to catch dogs in the patches of light that come through the trees for all my woods photography, unless it's a bright day or it's fall and the leaves have come down already.


----------



## rik6230

I looked at your photos. They are great. Enzo is a handsome boy.

The "dark" photos are not dark because for lack of light. Their is to much light.










So a faster lens or a slower shutter speed wouldn't help. Take this picture with the sun on your back and it will be perfect. 

Photographing with backlight can give you beautiful results. Read this click

But sometimes you will need a fill-flash. Read this click

Tippykayak said he doesn't like the color of a Golden in flash lighting. Normally I agree with him but not this time. :curtain:

Paco with backlight and a fill-flash.










Paco with backlight but no flash










Each issue of photography is not really difficult. But their are so many issues. 
Using these issues and combining them to achieve an intended result, that is the challenge


----------



## Ljilly28

I worked on shooting in low light for so long, and eventually took the picture I wanted of Elliot in the snow& moonlight. I do shoot in RAW, and sometimes use a (rarely) fill flash. However, I studied up on Rik's photos of Paco quite a bit bc of the lyrical use of "blessing light"( backlight) that I love in the work. Rik is very talented. Notice the lighting of Paco's eyes. A picture can seem lifeless without that enobling power of just the right light in the eyes, and it takes some trial and error. Lots of it is endless experience with shot after shot so that your eye and the mechanics of your medium work together. When you see the light flooding through the trees like that, it is actually "photographer's light". You want to let nature help you by catching the dog as the light streams at your back and catches the dog's expression and eye. The picture was about fifty feet back. It helps too, to be below the dog( flat on your stomach in the mud lol) or sitting on a stump so that you are not standing and shooting down on the dog too much.


----------



## tippykayak

rik said:


> Tippykayak said he doesn't like the color of a Golden in flash lighting. Normally I agree with him but not this time. :curtain:


I will _always_ cede the floor to Rik in a photography discussion, and he's absolutely right. A flash used with his level of expertise can make a beautiful picture. Since I don't own a good flash, I've resorted on multiple occasions to putting one or two layers of paper towel over my camera's flash in order to diffuse the light and take away some of the harshness that's so unflattering in a dog picture. I love strong shadows in a sunny day picture because it makes me feel more like I'm there, but shadows or glare made by a flash do the opposite to me.

The beauty of Rik's flash pic is that he has to tell you there was a flash.


----------



## tippykayak

Ljilly28 said:


> I worked on shooting in low light for so long, and eventually took the picture I wanted of Julie Guay's beautiful puppy Elliot in the snow& moonlight. I do shoot in RAW, and sometimes use a (rarely) fill flash. However, I studied up on Rik's photos of Paco quite a bit bc of the lyrical use of "blessing light"( backlight) that I love in the work. Rik is very talented. Notice the lighting of Paco's eyes. A picture can seem lifeless without that enobling power of just the right light in the eyes, and it takes some trial and error. Lots of it is endless experience with shot after shot so that your eye and the mechanics of your medium work together. When you see the light flooding through the trees like that, it is actually "photographer's light". You want to let nature help you by catching the dog as the light streams at your back and catches the dog's expression and eye. The picture was about fifty feet back. It helps too, to be below the dog( flat on your stomach in the mud lol) or sitting on a stump so that you are not standing and shooting down on the dog too much.


I agree that Rik has a really masterful way with light. I feel really hamfisted, even with my best shots, when I look at what you and he can do.

But mostly I quoted this in order to second, third, and fourth the idea of getting down at or below a dog's eye level with your lens. You have a dramatically better chance of catching the dog's real expression and body language. You also have a dramatically better chance of having a wet dog crash into your camera. 










Light was obviously easy here, so I was able max out shutter speed without maxing out ISO, but I think this picture illustrates how getting down to the right height can transform a picture. If I angled down at the boys, it would probably have been a confusing tangle because I'd have their backs and the tops of their heads. This way, you get the expression of each dog and the action of the legs.

This picture is a total setup, though it probably looks more candid. I called the three dogs back multiple times. The concrete walkway angles upward slightly, and I'm at the end of it on one knee, so I have a real advantage in creating the angle I want. I'm zoomed all the way in at 300mm so they look like they're on top of me. I still had to tuck and roll out of the way each time, lol.

The rest is luck and multiple exposures. 

I realize it's a bit OT, since the original question is about light, but at the same time that you're trying to get the sun over your shoulder, it's nearly as important to shoot the dogs from the right height, whether you're doing portraits or action.


----------



## Otter

I agree too with what rik and others have said. I really have nothing to add.
Rik, that backlit shot of Paco is very nice. Hope that is hanging on a wall someplace.

I also like the suggestion of getting down low. I learned many years ago, when shooting kids and animals, to get down to their level. I think, in most cases, that is very important. It can also make the difference between a 'snapshot' and a very nice image - shoot at the subjects eye level.

I know you said the budget was tight for photo equipment, but keep your eyes out at NikonCafe, fredmiranda.com, or any of those sites for a used SB-800. Well worth the money.

I am not a flash expert by any means. It's something I struggle with sometimes. The picture in *this* thread was with fill flash (D700 w/SB-800). It is probably a little too 'hot' but I was kinda happy with it. I was experimenting. One of the nice things about using fill flash is the catch light in the eyes.

Keep at it. No matter if they are snapshots or award winning photo's, you can never have enough pictures of your Golden!


----------



## rik6230

Ljilly28 said:


> It helps too, to be below the dog( flat on your stomach in the mud lol) or sitting on a stump so that you are not standing and shooting down on the dog too much.


:: It really is important. Sit on the ground, lie on the floor or in the mud. Do whatever it takes to make the picture on eye level. 



tippykayak said:


> You have a dramatically better chance of catching the dog's real expression and body language. You also have a dramatically better chance of having a wet dog crash into your camera.


Whatever it takes :












What a great photograph


The rest is luck and multiple exposures. 

That is no luck. You worked at that picture. 




Otter said:


> I know you said the budget was tight for photo equipment, but keep your eyes out at NikonCafe, fredmiranda.com, or any of those sites for a used SB-800. Well worth the money.
> 
> I am not a flash expert by any means. It's something I struggle with sometimes. The picture in *this* !


I think your photo is a perfect example how to use a fill-flash. Beautiful.


----------



## Ljilly28

What the fill flash can sometimes help with is further animating the wonderful photo by catching each dog's bright eyes rather than a flat eye.I have a 1000 phtos that are pretty good, but not a catalog shot, bc the eye wasn't special enough.


----------



## sameli102

Ljilly28 said:


> What the fill flash can sometimes help with is further animating the wonderful photo by catching each dog's bright eyes rather than a flat eye.I have a 1000 phtos that are pretty good, but not a catalog shot, bc the eye wasn't special enough.


SO true, the eyes and focus are my pet peeve. When I first started photography I always had black circle eyes, looking dark and dull, or fuzzy eyes and sharp nose or the other way around. You have to have some form of light in their eyes to bring it alive, either flash, sun or something reflecting the light in them to bring out the whites of their eyes and a catch light. Onboard flash just won't do it because of the red/green eye you get.
You can however, cut your onboard flash power down, check your camera manual on how to do that, at least for now you can take pictures that look more natural.

Take him out at sunrise for dramatic golden light, or the low sun late in the afternoon, the difference in lighting and shadowing is amazing.

Heavy shade, mixed sun/shade, or in the woods is difficult unless you can pose him in good natural light or learn how to handle flash photography. The film or sensor is only capable of capturing a given range of tones and if you're shooting a scene that contains dark tones and bright highlights, it's likely that you're going to have issues. 
You might find this helpful too Understanding-Exposure

Since so many people on here love photographing their dogs and are getting better cameras to do so, maybe we should start a photo project section under this forum?


----------



## tobysmommy

Forgive me for resurrecting an old thread, but now that there is actually something interesting in my camera bag, I can't resist. :

*Current gear:*


Bag: Lowepro Compact AW
Tripod: Manfrotto 190D with Manfrotto 056 3D Junior head & Manfrotto 324RC2 Joystick ball head
Op/Tech Pro Loop strap
Canon EOS 7D
Canon EF-S 15-85mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM lens
Canon EF 12II Extension Tube
Hoya 72mm Lens Protector
Lexar Professional 600X 32GB Compact Flash Card
Backup battery
Lens hood
Air rocket blower
David Bush's Canon EOS 7D book
Sony Cybershot DSC-F828 (old digital camera) & lens hood
Sunpak bounce flash
*
Wishlist:* (and some of this is pure pipe-dream territory)


CanonEF 50mm f/1.4 AF USM lens
Canon EF 400mm f/2.8 L IS USM lens (Hah! I wish!)
Canon EF 400mm f/5.6 L USM lens (failing sufficient funds for the above)
Canon Speedlite 580EX II flash
Canon RS-80N3 remote
Sea&Sea MDX-7D housing
Second strobe unit
Raincoat covers for body & lenses
I also have a Sea&Sea DX-2G underwater camera with a YS-110 strobe unit, but that's had to move into a new little Lowepro bag. No room at the inn! I store my photos on a couple of Western Digital drives - a 500GB and a 3TB.

Do you have any wishlist recommendations/suggestions for me? Something I'm forgetting that I'll probably need/want?


----------



## rik6230

tobysmommy said:


> Do you have any wishlist recommendations/suggestions for me? Something I'm forgetting that I'll probably need/want?


Photoshop ?


----------



## tobysmommy

rik said:


> Photoshop ?


LOL! Good call. I actually have CS2, but I guess as of this year, I can't skip versions and upgrade to CS6. A full version of PS _is_ on the longterm wishlist, but it will have to wait a bit. I also have PSP X4, which is ok, but not nearly as powerful as PS. I'm drooling over that deblurring tool in CS6 (even _with_ an IS USM lens). Those Golden pups move so dadgurned fast! :


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

rik said:


> Photoshop ?


I was going to suggest software...You took the words right out of my mouth rik!!!

Pete


----------



## tobysmommy

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I was going to suggest software...You took the words right out of my mouth rik!!!
> 
> Pete


Yep, it's a good suggestion, and here is some software I don't have but think I would love: Lightroom and Nik. Do any of you have experience with these?


----------



## rik6230

tobysmommy said:


> Yep, it's a good suggestion, and here is some software I don't have but think I would love: Lightroom and Nik. Do any of you have experience with these?


I use Lightroom and Nik software. Lightroom is great if you want to fine tune your photos fast. Lightroom is ment for photographers and photoshop for designers. But I think most of the photographers are using PS and lightroom.

Nik software I use mostly silver efex pro (b/w pictures) color efex pro and HDR efex pro. You can change the colors of your photos very quick and it is easy to use.

For this (photoshopped ) photo I used several Nik software filters.

http://i98.photobucket.com/albums/l253/rik6230/golden site/eindresultaat1klein-1.jpg


----------



## tobysmommy

Thank you, Rik. I might look into Lightroom first and maybe get Nik later. I downloaded a few trial versions (Silver Efex, Color Efex & Dfine) but haven't installed them yet. I'm not sure they'll work with CS2.

Your photoshopped image is stunning. Wow. I think it has an amazing "Lord of the Rings" feel. I love it!  I don't know if you use brushes in your work, but some years ago, I made a bunch of brushes for PS, PSP & Gimp. Not sure they're of any use to you, but you can find them here: // T H E C R O O K E D S T R O K E G R A P H I C S //


----------



## rik6230

tobysmommy said:


> Thank you, Rik. I might look into Lightroom first and maybe get Nik later. I downloaded a few trial versions (Silver Efex, Color Efex & Dfine) but haven't installed them yet. I'm not sure they'll work with CS2.
> [/URL]


Thank you for the brushes. They look great.

Nik software works with CS2. HDR efex is also great. 
I think it is cheaper to buy the complete Nik software collection (color, silver, dfine, sharpener, HDR and Viveza) for Lightroom then Silver, Color and Dfine separate.


----------



## tobysmommy

rik said:


> Nik software works with CS2. HDR efex is also great.
> I think it is cheaper to buy the complete Nik software collection (color, silver, dfine, sharpener, HDR and Viveza) for Lightroom then Silver, Color and Dfine separate.


Thank you again, Rik! You're a font of knowledge! I'm glad to hear that Nik will work with CS2 - I think I'll install the trials this afternoon and play a bit. And when I'm ready, I'll do what you suggest and get the suite. Thank you.


----------



## tobysmommy

*Stopped off at Henry's this afternoon...*

...and came home with a new toy.  I picked up the Canon EF 50mm f/1.4 AF USM lens. (Strike one off the wishlist!) I've been playing a bit, especially with the 50mm in combination with the EF 12 II e-tube, and I haven't had this much fun with new glass in a very long time! Great lens. Here are a few really quick snaps of some of my minerals - I can't wait to do some serious shooting with this combo.

Any recommendations/experiences you'd care to share about going macro with a tube? (Meanwhile, I'm waiting for Toby to sit still long enough for me to get a macro shot of his nose. : )


----------



## Karen519

*Tobysmommy*

Tobysmommy

Those are some beautiful pictures!! What a wonderful camera-can't wait to see more pics of Toby!!


----------



## tobysmommy

Karen519 said:


> can't wait to see more pics of Toby!!


Your wish is my command!


----------



## rik6230

That is a great lens


----------



## tobysmommy

Yes, I'm having a ball with it.


----------



## soxOZ

Congrats on your new toy... It's always nice to get a new piece of gear and then experiment to find out what it's capable of achieving...
So where are all the new shots with it..???.


----------



## tobysmommy

soxOZ said:


> So where are all the new shots with it..???.


Sigh. Well, I'm currently trying to meet a work deadline, so playing with my camera has had to take the back seat.  But I hope to get out there shooting very soon.


----------



## String

Hints...
Tripod, manual focus, mirror lockup and a remote release!

Macro photography is a lot of fun but also very demanding of critical focus. Your depth of field is very shallow so make sure you check the DoF preview and use as large an aperture as you can (something around f11) so that you can maximize DoF. Shoot manual; set your aperture first and then adjust shutter speed using the preview image untill you get the exposure you want.

Use something to bounce the light on your subject; a piece of white poster board works well for this.

These were done using that technique...


----------



## tobysmommy

Thank you so much, String. Those are great tips, and both those photos are beautiful. I'm curious what lens you used - especially for the second one? 

I haven't had a chance to play much yet, because of a major work project. But I just finished it and as soon as my head stops swimming with php, jquery and mysql







, I'll get out with my camera.

Thank you for the great advice!


----------



## Nomes

*Casey's all grow'd up! er, well sorta...*

Casey's gettin' so big!!  He just turned 6months a few days ago.

This was him in about mid-December with my brother, Dan...i love those fluffy, floppy ears! :









And Casey now!
Being lazy...his best talent, only second to "Shake"!









I'z a cool dog...









I haz a bone...









And Caseyman with me! (ignore those hideous blue pants!


----------



## Nomes

oh and i'm a little curious...he's 42lbs right now...The breeder predicted Casey would be big for a golden and he was monstrous when he was 3months...now he's kinda' evened off...how big was your guy at 6 months?
Thanks!


----------



## Nomes

hahaha! posted it in the wrong area....oops! :


----------



## rik6230

Nomes said:


> hahaha! posted it in the wrong area....oops! :


But great photos


----------



## String

tobysmommy said:


> I'm curious what lens you used - especially for the second one?
> 
> I haven't had a chance to play much yet, because of a major work project. But I just finished it and as soon as my head stops swimming with php, jquery and mysql
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I'll get out with my camera.
> 
> Thank you for the great advice!


No problem and sorry for the very late reply (we've been down in Mexico for the last 6 weeks)!

I used the Nikon 70-200 2.8 with a Canon 500D closeup on the front of it for the first shot and just the 70-200 by itself for the second. I also have a Nikon 105 2.8 macro for "real" macro work however being a true macro, it really requires a focusing rail on the tripod for critical work. That does get a little cumbersome to carry around/set up in public places.


----------



## rik6230

String said:


> I used the Nikon 70-200 2.8 with a Canon 500D closeup on the front of it.


I don't understand . Are you using the 70 200 with a Canon body ? 

I really love macro photography but it is not easy. Their are many great macro photographers but I like the work of the Dutch amateur photographer Leon Baas.

Visit the small world 

http://www.bb-fotografie.nl/

choose " photogalleries" - Leon Baas- Macro.


----------



## soxOZ

rik said:


> I don't understand . Are you using the 70 200 with a Canon body ?


Hi Rik, the "*Canon 500D closeup" *is actually a filter made by Canon that goes on the front of your lens.
Here is a link to one being sold at B&H... Hope that explains it...


----------



## rik6230

soxOZ said:


> Hi Rik, the "*Canon 500D closeup" *is actually a filter made by Canon that goes on the front of your lens.
> Here is a link to one being sold at B&H... Hope that explains it...


Thank you Wally


----------



## DNL2448

*Woud you rather...*

So, with the Agility National just a little over a week away, I would really like to get a nice lens without using all of my refund. On E-bay I found a Canon 70-300 f/4-5.6L for just under $1500. There is also a Canon 70-200 f/2.8 for $1350. Which would be the best for indoor agility competition.


----------



## DNL2448

So to throw this into the mix, I found a Zoom Telephoto EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS (Image Stabilizer) USM Autofocus Lens


----------



## DNL2448

Well, I bit the bullet and got the 70-200 f/2.8L. I couldn't wait for a response as I wanted to get it before we left for the National. Still if you respond to this thread, let me know your experience with a lens of this type. 

Any suggestions for photgraphing indoor agility competitions???


----------



## missmarstar

For indoor, you made a great choice going with the 70-200. Because it can open to a much wider aperture, you will get much better pictures in low light indoor situations. It's a beast... the thing is huge and heavy, but you will be glad you have it when you are able to take good photos indoors.


----------



## rik6230

I agree with Missmarstar. The wider aperture will give you a much faster shutter speed. Every extra aperture stop cuts you shutter speed time in half. 

So if you aperture is 5.6 (like the 70 300 has) and you shutter speed would be 
1/250 (example)

2.8 would give you ( in the same (light) circumstances) 1/1000. That is a huge difference. 
Shutter speed is a great challenge for indoor action shooting. 
Don't forget the ISO. Double the ISO and your shutter speed will cut in half again.
So 1/1000 with ISO 100, will be 1/2000 with ISO 200 and 1/4000 with ISO 400.

And besides that large aperture the 70-200 is a pro lens. Photo- and build 
quality is on a very high level. ( I use the Nikkor 70 200 2.8 and that Canon is just as good) 

Click for some tips. and again click 

What Canon lens can do the job ? Yes the 70 200 2.8 is one of the best indoor sports lenses available.click

Congrats with your new lens and please show us the photos :wave:


----------



## DNL2448

Thanks Marlene and Ric! I'll post some of my pictures when I get home (if they are worthy).


----------



## Vhuynh2

Definitely f/2.8. I own the 17-55 f/2.8 and I cannot imagine not having it for indoor photos. Great for when you need to use a fast shutter speed and awesome for low light conditions.


----------



## Vhuynh2

I used to use the 18-55mm kit lens with the Canon Rebel XS, but I upgraded to a 60D & 17-55mm f/2.8 set up no too long afterwards. The 18-55 did not work great even indoors with light. I highly recommend getting a new lens with f/2.8 and a camera body that handles higher ISOs better. I don't prefer flash in an outdoor setting and I have yet to need to buy an external flash for indoor photography. The wide aperture also allows me to take frozen action shots. I take the 17-55mm hiking with me (in shady forests). I gave the old setup to my bf, and he has lots of trouble taking photos indoors. I do not miss that thing at all.


----------



## Vhuynh2

If you are into landscape photography, look into an ultra-wide lens like the 10-22mm and graduated neutral density filters. 10-22mm was my main lens for my monthly Yosemite trips when I still lived in San Francisco.


----------



## Vhuynh2

If you're mainly taking portraits of your dogs, go for a prime lens with a very wide aperture.. although a zoom would be handy with a constantly moving dog.


----------



## missmarstar

Vhuynh2 said:


> If you're mainly taking portraits of your dogs, go for a prime lens with a very wide aperture.. although a zoom would be handy with a constantly moving dog.



Have to agree with this.

I recently sold all my Nikon gear, including my absolute favorite lens for the dogs, the 18-200mm. 

I now only have my Canon 5d MkII and a 50mm f/1.2 prime, and I'm really really missing my zoom when trying to take pics of the dogs. One is very camera shy and doesn't like a camera in his face, so having a longer zoom is very nice because you can sit across the yard and follow him around with the lens taking photos of him acting naturally. It's also nice when trying to take photos of the dogs chasing eachother or running around because trying to keep up with them on foot is not the easiest thing. 

As far as portraits of a non-moving subject, you really can't get better than a good prime lens, but for dog photos a zoom is my recommendation.

My recommendation is the 70-300 if you are taking your photos outdoors in good lighting. It's fairly small and light and will give you good reach.


----------



## Swanolck

I know my Canon 70-200 2.8 IS II is extremely heavy after a long day, I would suggest a monopod. I used mine with a monopod at the race track and it worked great.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

*Discount on lessons*

I get email "deals" from our local newpaper everyday. I usually glance at the title and delete. 
Today's discount is for a one hour, one-on-one class with a local professional photographer. It's half price! So I bought 3 sessions, two for me and one for my daughter.
I plan to use the first hour for tips and tricks with my camera. The second session will be on location.
I am hoping to get a new camera for my daughter on her birthday, so this will be perfect.


----------



## DNL2448

I hope you come back and post some of your pictures plus share any tricks you learn.


----------



## tobysmommy

String said:


> I used the Nikon 70-200 2.8 with a Canon 500D closeup on the front of it for the first shot and just the 70-200 by itself for the second. I also have a Nikon 105 2.8 macro for "real" macro work however being a true macro, it really requires a focusing rail on the tripod for critical work. That does get a little cumbersome to carry around/set up in public places.


Thank you! I've been looking into getting a 500D on top of the extension tube, and I'd also like a macro lens, but it'll have to wait a bit. Macro is a new diversion for me, and truth be told, I've been hanging out at the other end of the focal length scale and I'm currently trying to justify buying the 400mm/f 5.6 L. :doh:


----------



## Megora

*How long do you charge batteries?*

Like in general? The first time when they arrive? Until the charger light turns green, or would it be better to set it to charge overnight? 

And does it matter if it's not fully charged if you use it to take a peep at the camera and its workings? Plug the battery in, do test pictures, check out the settings....?

I imagine I am going to be reading the manual this evening before trying to use the camera, but I kinda wanted to take a peep at the camera on my lunchbreak? 

I read somewhere that not fully charging the batteries for 12 hours the first time may affect the battery life? So it will drain fast, etc. 

Prior to this I have just used cameras that use AA batteries. :

I know with my computer batteries, I've heard conflicting information about letting the batteries drain all the way down vs keeping the batteries 100 charged all the time. 

Anyone?

Beuller?


----------



## tippykayak

Some battery advice is particular to the technology that the battery uses. So advice for conditioning NiCad batteries is different than for Li-ion batteries.

Your camera almost certainly uses lithium ion batteries (Li-ion). Those batteries actually have a chip in them that tells the charger when to stop charging, and there's no advantage to draining them down all the way or making sure they're topped off. Simply charge them until the light turns green and go on your merry way. Li-ions frequently ship with a partial charge, so the first charge often doesn't take long.

Li-ion batteries lose their effectiveness (i.e., how much juice they hold) over time, mostly due to how many cycles they're used for. So draining them a little and filling them up (partial cycle) is no better or worse than draining all the way and recharging (full cycle) because what really matters is how much goes out and comes back in. It was different for older kinds of batteries, where you had to drain them all the way down and recharge from nothing once in a while.

The only other care thing that's important is temperature. Li-ion batteries (like most kinds) degrade more quickly when they're operated at high temperatures. Allowing your batteries to cook in a hot car or otherwise sit at high temperature will shorten their life and capacity much more quickly.

However, if any part of a user manual contradicts what I've said, listen to that, not me. I don't know the ins and outs of every kind of Li-ion battery currently deployed in consumer tech, and battery tech advances every day.


----------



## Megora

> Allowing your batteries to cook in a hot car or otherwise sit at high temperature will shorten their life and capacity much more quickly.


Hah... I think I know why my emergency phone (kept in the car all the time) always seems to drain very fast.


----------



## Megora

I've had the green light going for a few hours, so it should be plenty charged by the time I get home. Huzzah.

FWIW - if anyone else is a "real camera" newbie like me... read the instructions before you start freaking out about the lens being "stuck". *laughs*

So I got the lens on without any issue and fiddled a bit with the camera....And then I had to go back to work so I went to disassemble the camera. Only it wouldn't.

Reading the instructions while my panic driven blood pressure went up, I realized that I have to press and hold a button while removing the lens. *phew*

Good thing I wasn't too forceful in trying to remove the lens prior to finding out about the button needing to be pushed. 

*** And also, peering through the peephole at the top leaves noseprints on the screen. >.<


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I always just use 'em till they die then charge them till the light goes green. 

(also, I thought that said "peeing through the peephole" :lol: )


----------



## missmarstar

What kind of camera did you get, Kate?


----------



## Megora

I just got your basic Canon Rebel EOS T3. I just wanted a nice camera for taking pics and videos. And wasn't even sure if I was going to get into buying the better lenses even. I think I will, if only because the zoom is pretty limited with the lens that came with the kit. That will have to wait until later, meanwhile I'll get used to the camera. 
It's a pretty nice camera. Heehee. A few pics reminded me that I need to start cleaning the tear streaks from Jacks eyes... again.


----------



## vcm5

Awwh, great pictures! I especially love the one of him rolling in the grass!


----------



## tippykayak

Great start? The Canon 75x300 is a great lens for the money if you want some zoom.


----------



## Megora

This is my wish list... 

I am very budget conscious right now, so I will wait a few months before buying any more lenses. I'm pretty patient.


----------



## missmarstar

Great pics!! Look forward to seeing what you post after you're more used to the new stuff  

Not sure if you even noticed, but you posted 2 50mm lenses in your wish list... the 1.4 and the 1.8. If I may give my opinion, definitely pay the extra $$ and get the 1.4. It is a MUCH better made lens IMO.

And Brian is right, the 75-300 is a great lens and you will really like that focal length for dog photos.. I'm sure you will be buying yourself a new lens in no time.. it's sort of addicting  And most people really out grow their kit lens pretty quickly wanting either better performance in low light (get the 50!) or longer zoom (get the 75-300!) 

Also, don't buy lenses from Best Buy. You will over pay and end up having to pay tax. Look on Amazon, Adorama, or B&H Photo. They are all reputable Canon sellers and have the best prices I've found after endless wishlist stalking!


----------



## Megora

> Not sure if you even noticed, but you posted 2 50mm lenses in your wish list... the 1.4 and the 1.8. If I may give my opinion, definitely pay the extra $$ and get the 1.4. It is a MUCH better made lens IMO.


Thanks!

I couldn't make up my mind which one was a better deal, so I listed both.


----------



## Megora

Any idea what's the difference between the telephoto lenses and the regular lenses? As in like the 70-300 lens?

Couple more pics - one big difference I'm noticing between the new camera and my old p/s is there is _very little_ eye-reflection! That is awesomeness alone.


----------



## missmarstar

Megora said:


> Any idea what's the difference between the telephoto lenses and the regular lenses? As in like the 70-300 lens?



Not sure what you mean by regular lenses? Telephoto is just a term used for longer zoom lenses.


----------



## Megora

What I was referring to as a regular lens...








Canon - 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III Zoom Lens - C21-9892


Telephoto zoom lens -








Canon - 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM Telephoto Zoom Lens - 0345B002

On Bestbuy there is a $400-500 difference in price. I was trying to figure out if the telphoto lens was an upgrade? It looks more compact and lighter than the other lens?


----------



## missmarstar

Megora said:


> What I was referring to as a regular lens...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon - 75-300mm f/4-5.6 III Zoom Lens - C21-9892
> 
> 
> Telephoto zoom lens -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon - 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM Telephoto Zoom Lens - 0345B002
> 
> On Bestbuy there is a $400-500 difference in price. I was trying to figure out if the telphoto lens was an upgrade? It looks more compact and lighter than the other lens?



Ohh they are both telephoto, since they are the same zoom range basically. They just left the word off the one product.

The big differences between those two lenses are:

Image Stabilizer - in my opinion, definitely a must for a longer zoom lens like this. It helps reduce camera shake that is natural and shows much more when you are zoomed all the way in. 

USM - Ultra Sonic Motor... basically how the lens auto focuses internally. It's more advanced technology. 

The 75-300 is an older lens with older technology. I definitely recommend getting the more expensive/newer lens in this case. I'm of the mentality that lenses will last you forever, assuming you take good care of them, and spending a little (or in some cases a lot) more money to get those important features is worth it in the long run.


----------



## Megora

New question... 

As far as the two lenses I'm thinking about getting -

I'm debating about which one is more necessary sooner than later. I do need a new computer too and the funds for _that_ will be coming out of the same mad money bucket. As will dog class funds and trial entries, which trump camera needs. 

The 50mm is a better lens for close up and every day pictures... right? I take a lot of pictures at home, close up. 

The 70/5-300 is a better lens for like say when I go down to the lake with Jacks and am staying a MILE away from the water for the sake of my brand new camera. Which is not waterproof. Okay. Not a mile, but away away?

I won't be getting both lenses at the same time. I'll get one first and then maybe in 3 or 4 months get the other. Which one would you get? I expect to get heavy use out of BOTH lenses. I just can't make up my mind which one would make more sense in the next 3 months?


----------



## tippykayak

The term telephoto refers to the ratio between the physical length of the lens and the focal length of the lens. Most people just refer to all zoom lenses as "telephoto" because most technically are, though a handful aren't, and you can usually tell because they're very long. Both of the ones you're asking about are telephoto.

The 70-300 is a better lens overall. You'll get much better pictures with it. The 75-300 is a great lens for the money, but you do get what you pay for in this instance. I have an earlier model of the 75-300 from the eighties, and most of my dog pictures are taken with it. As missmarstar says, lenses really can last you forever if you take good care of them. Mine's something like 25 years old. 

You can't really do portraits with the 70-300 or the 75-300, but almost any dog action pictures more than 10 or 15 feet away will be better with the longer lens than with the 50mm lens. Are you referring to a fixed 50mm lens? Fixed lenses can provide great image quality, but for action, I find them less versatile.

I might go with the refurb if it's warrantied for at least a year. I feel like that's a pretty good risk to take for that reduction in price.


----------



## Megora

I apparently should put my glasses on before asking questions.

I didn't see the 70 vs 75 part, even in my original questions when I posted LINKS to the two different lenses. : I thought both lenses were 70-300 and the only difference was the "telephoto" thingy with the one. Geesh. My eyes.

@the 50mm - I mainly was sold on the idea of having a macro lens while looking at one of the booklets that came with my camera. I love the detail that you can get with these lenses. I'm all for taking pictures and "capturing" close up details while I'm hiking too....


----------



## tippykayak

There are 18-200 lenses by Canon and Sigma that can give you decent ability for closer shots (though not really "macro" shots) as well as enough zoom for dog pictures. Switching lenses on a hike is a pain, though I've definitely done it a number of times.


----------



## Megora

tippykayak said:


> There are 18-200 lenses by Canon and Sigma that can give you decent ability for closer shots (though not really "macro" shots) as well as enough zoom for dog pictures. Switching lenses on a hike is a pain, though I've definitely done it a number of times.


Now that I know how to take the lens off (press magic button first), it's actually very quick to attach/remove the lens.  

The macro lens I REALLY want is the EF-S 60mm. But then it costs more than the camera+basic lens did.


----------



## tippykayak

I just have a hard time juggling the cover from the new lens onto the old lens and getting the old lens back into the bag while clicking on the new lens. It's not terribly hard, just a pain when you're out in the woods and balancing it on your camera bag.


----------



## Megora

Oh. I would just sit down on the ground for a second to do that. 

Of course, I don't live where you take your life in your hands if you stop and sit. All those swarming ticks....


----------



## Otter

Megora,

I can't really say much regarding the lens choice as I am not a Canon user and I'm not familiar with their products. But I thought I'd offer some thoughts on your questions...

Like missmarstar, I would stay away from Best Buy and look to B&H.

I would try really hard to stay away from consumer lenses. As you gain experience, and if you get more serious about photography, you will quickly become dissatisfied with the consumer grade lenses. However, that said, the consumer lenses might fit your needs perfectly - out growing them in the future is just something to consider.

Canon's USM, and missmarstar and other feel free to correct me if I am wrong, I believe are similar to Nikon's AF-S lenses which can obtain focus dramatically faster than regular non-USM lenses. They are also usually much quieter in operation than regular lenses. But of course you pay for it.

Regarding IS lenses. I have several VR lenses (similar to Canon's IS). To be honest, I usually have VR turned off. IS/VR can cause you to miss your shot, or miss focus, when you are shooting moving objects. IS/VR is good for stationary or slow moving objects in low light/slow shutter speed images. When shooting sports (or dogs at hunt test for examlpe) VR is never on. If shooting somewhat stationary birds in trees, I might use VR; it would depend on what my exposure speed is.

As far as 50mm vs a medium telephoto lens, I would without hesitation, get the 50 1.4 USM lens. Looking at your images on the first page of this post, I see looking at the FXIF data of the images all of them were shot at 55 or wider focal length. In other words, the 50 1.4 likely would have worked fine in each case. I seem to use my 50 1.4 the majority of the time when shooting dogs. It's a versatile focal length and the 1.4 opens up a lot of low light possibilities.

So, my vote would be for the 50 1.4. Always try to go with better glass if you can. I would much rather have a couple quality prime lenses (fixed focal length) than several lower cost lenses. But again, the lower cost lenses work perfectly for a lot of people.

My most often used lenses are a Nikkor 50 1.4 and a Nikkor 300 2.8. Those two lenses can do just about everything I need when shooting dogs, birds, and sports.

Oh, you might also take a look at a different brand of lens. Sigma for example makes some very nice lenses and you can often save a few dollars. I don't own any, but often read good things. Check out B&H.

There are so many variables to all this stuff and the above are just some very generalized thoughts. Hope it helps.

One last comment... It's not the camera/lens that takes a good picture. All of todays cameras/lenses, regardless of brand, are capable of producing nice pictures, it's the user that counts...


----------



## Megora

Thanks Joe<:



> I would try really hard to stay away from consumer lenses. As you gain experience, and if you get more serious about photography, you will quickly become dissatisfied with the consumer grade lenses. However, that said, the consumer lenses might fit your needs perfectly - out growing them in the future is just something to consider.


Okay. Keep in mind that I don't have a clue with a lot of this. What is a consumer lens vs...? 



> All of todays cameras/lenses, regardless of brand, are capable of producing nice pictures, it's the user that counts...


But some are more user friendly than others?  

I haven't figured out some of the custom features on the camera yet, but as far as pointing and shooting... it does that. 

Before I bought this camera I was debating between the powershot and DSLR. Both were priced the same. The only real difference was opportunity for growth with the DSLR, in case I get more involved with taking pictures than I am right now. I would be upgrading lenses vs upgrading cameras. I know you can get different lenses for the powershot, but....


----------



## Otter

Megora said:


> What is a consumer lens vs...?


Well, in general, you'll see three different reference to lenses/bodies. They are:


Consumer
Prosumer
Pro
*Consumer *is simply a reference to regular consumer grade equipment. These are the lenses and bodies you'll see at Best Buy and so on. They generally are of lessor quality. This means they are designed for the regular consumer. They likely are made from lower grade plastics, most likely don't have any real weather sealing, probably have plastic internal parts, and most likely plastic optics. Lastly, they probably aren't designed to take lots of abuse and/or take thousands of images before needing service. This does not mean 'consumer' lenses or bodies aren't any good. They just aren't designed with the 'Pro' in mind. They are great for what they are designed for and for the price.


*Prosumer* is a reference to lenses and bodies marketed more for the serious amateur and/or pro. They are of a more robust/rugged design. May or may not be plastic, if they are will likely be a more durable plastic. Likely have at least minimal weather sealing. Probably has fewer plastic internal parts. May or may not have plastic optics. More features and so on. Cost is higher and you may or may not see them at Best Buy type stores.


*Pro* of course is all the high end expensive stuff you won't find at Best Buy type stores. It gets stupid expensive really fast... 


Hope that helps.


----------



## Megora

WELL..... !

I'm really glad I didn't do the impulsive thing this morning and pick up one of those two lenses that I want. Because my main computer decided it's life was over and the other one is too slow to really work with. I am not going to wait 3 more months before the next investment after all..... >.<

When life gives you sticks and stones...










Chew on them.

And then carry on.


----------



## DNL2448

*Noise Reduction tips?*

I took some pictures with my new lens this weekend at the National Agility Championships. The lighting was horrendous. I don't have Photoshop, but rather Photoshop Elements. Not real sure how to work noise reduction. Any tips on how to do this? I'll post the pictures, when I upload them to photobucket, here in just a few...


----------



## DNL2448

Here are the pictures...(These dogs should look familiar, Mira and Barley belonging to Sammydog)


----------



## cisobe

In Elements, under Filter/Noise, there is a noise reduction tool which has basic sliders for noise reduction...

Level adjust how aggressive noise reduction will be

Preserve Detal adjust how much detail the algorithm will try to retain while reducing the noise levels in the picture

Reduce Color Noise will reduce the amount of chroma noise (pinkish greenish noise).

All you can do is adjust the sliders till the noise is at an acceptable level... just note, this will soften your image a bit...


----------



## GoldenCamper

Gosh, that lighting must have been poor. 3200 ISO @ f/2.8 to get a 1/640 shutter speed.

Cisobe is right, removing noise does soften an image. You could try Noiseware community edition. It is a free stand alone and if you like it you can upgrade for a cost. Noise Ninja is another popular one.

Though I would play. This was done with Noiseware.










Brought it into lightroom and used a gradient to remove that red cast on the right and brighten it up a bit. 










Your original (saving you scrolling all the way back up )


----------



## DNL2448

Wow, that's awesome! Thank you so much, that picture looks MUCH better! I'll be sure to share it with Jessica.

Plus, I am still getting use to my new lens and really my camera. I am going to take a class later this month, I hope that will help. I was only able to take a handful of pictures between when I got my lens (Saturday) and the Agility National (Friday).

Also, I am, admittedly, terrible at post processing, I really need a class for that.


----------



## DNL2448

Also, how do you guys find what settings were used on particular pictures? I think that would help me learn to use manual settings.


----------



## cisobe

Right click on the file and look at the properties. One of the tabs will show the exif data for the shot.


----------



## rik6230

DNL2448 said:


> Also, how do you guys find what settings were used on particular pictures? I think that would help me learn to use manual settings.


You can download free software like Opanda for windows or EXIF viewer for Mac.

Exif viewer : Opanda IExif - Professional EXIF / GPS / IPTC Viewer & Editor in Windows, IE & Firefox

Download EXIF Viewer for Mac - Display EXIF information in JPEG files. MacUpdate.com

These are the exif data of your first photo with EXIF viewer.


----------



## Champ

I just got a used Canon 5d classic in february! I'm trying to decide if I should sell my 50D now or keep both bodies for different purposes. The 50D is much faster and modern whereas the 5D is full frame. So the 5D has a larger sensor which fits more into the frame, gives me more bokeh/shallow depth of field at a given focal length, and slightly better image quality. I'll most likely end up selling it to go towards the money I already spent on the new camera. So attached to the 50D though! lol

So right now I have:
-Canon 5D
-Canon 50D
-85mm 1.8
-Sigma 50mm 1.4
-70-200L f4 non IS
-17-40L
-8 GB Sandisk CF/memory card
-4 GB Sandisk CF/memory card
-2 batteries, one for each camera.
-77mm ND8 neutral density filter for my 17-40L (for long exposures)

I just recently sold my Sigma 30mm 1.4 and Sigma 10-20 because they don't work well on full frame (which my new canon 5d is), and replaced them with the Sigma 50mm 1.4 and Canon 17-40L. These lenses fit about the same amount in the frame on a full frame as my old last 2 lenses on a crop camera.

At the moment I'm using the Lightroom 4 BETA for most of my editing. I sometimes use adobe photoshop cs5 if I need to clone something. I also have a 1 TB hard drive to back up my images in case my laptop crashes, etc. I mostly just have essentals but the hard drive is a must!! I recommend everyone have one to back up their images because you never know what'll happen to your computer.


----------



## DNL2448

*Has anyone purchased from KEH Photo?*

I am looking a purchasing a Canon 7D and wondered if they are a good place to purchase a camera. Do you recommend any other places to look?

Once I have purchased a camera, I am going to sell my T1i. It is in awesome shape and a great starter DSLR camera. I'll post in members marketplace when I am ready to sell, but if anyone is interested prior to that, let me know.


----------



## missmarstar

That is a reputable site for buying and selling camera gear.

Other places to look that are all authorized Canon retailers are: 

Digital cameras, all other cameras and everything photographic - Adorama Camera Store














www.bhphotovideo.com














Amazon.com: Online Shopping for Electronics, Apparel, Computers, Books, DVDs & more

Ebay Seller







PMI Digital 

I have purchased camera gear from all the above (except keh.com) and had no issues with any of them. You just want to make sure you are always purchasing USA Warranty products, stay away from anything that says gray market as you will not be covered under warranty on those. All the above are Canon authorized retailers as I said, so will carry genuine USA warrantied products, but some will also carry gray market too so just make sure you read the product descriptions carefully before purchasing!


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Exactly. B&H is my usual go to source, with Adorama second.

I love my 7D.


----------



## rik6230

*Wedding photography*

I like to shoot weddings. But the most interesting part is as the bride is with the hairdresser/make up artist. 

(And of course the result  )


----------



## cisobe

B&H or Adorama for me too. Don't forget to check out Amazon though... Sometimes the prices there are pretty decent too (I usually have to throw amazon in for myself because of the shipping cost to hawaii, and I can usually get free shipping through amazon unlike other places that say free shipping in the US, but excludes Hawaii and Alaska like we're not part of the US).


----------



## sameli102

I have purchased and sold to KEH. They are very reputable and extremely nice to deal with.. I usually deal with B&H which I have also sold used equipment to. Both places buy used equipment too, you can list your equipment and they will give you an immediate quote.


----------



## mainegirl

you have such an eye for the unique slant on things. i love the first shot. it's almost ethereal. great pictures
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Otter

Awesome work Rik.
That first one is really nice. Well done.


----------



## davebeech

very nice Rik !!!! love that 1st one too


----------



## Wendy427

beautiful photos, Rik! I really like the first photo, too!


----------



## missmarstar

cisobe said:


> B&H or Adorama for me too. Don't forget to check out Amazon though... Sometimes the prices there are pretty decent too (I usually have to throw amazon in for myself because of the shipping cost to hawaii, and I can usually get free shipping through amazon unlike other places that say free shipping in the US, but excludes Hawaii and Alaska like we're not part of the US).



I almost always check Amazon's prices first to compare with the big photography sites like B&H and Adorama, mainly because I get free 2 day shipping with Amazon Prime and with camera gear I am insanely impatient to get it!  They generally have great comparable prices on Amazon. Sometimes, like if Canon is running a rebate deal, the price won't be as low as you can find elsewhere though, so just check everywhere before you purchase! Put things in your cart too, sometimes the special rebates only show once you do that as was the case with B&H when Canon was running their double rebate offer last month.


----------



## DNL2448

I 'bit the bullet' this morning and yes, I am impatient as well, paid extra for the two day shipping! I also paid a little extra for a three year warranty. KEH was awesome to deal with. I called them this morning, and they were very helpful and informative. I give them a two thumbs up, should you wonder if they are good to deal with.

I posted my T1i in members market place. Great starter camera if anyone knows someone looking.


----------



## missmarstar

DNL2448 said:


> I 'bit the bullet' this morning and yes, I am impatient as well, paid extra for the two day shipping! I also paid a little extra for a three year warranty. KEH was awesome to deal with. I called them this morning, and they were very helpful and informative. I give them a two thumbs up, should you wonder if they are good to deal with.
> 
> I posted my T1i in members market place. Great starter camera if anyone knows someone looking.



Awesome! I hope you love your new camera and can't wait to see pictures you take with it!!


----------



## rik6230

mainegirl said:


> you have such an eye for the unique slant on things. i love the first shot. it's almost ethereal. great pictures
> beth, moose and angel





Otter said:


> Awesome work Rik.
> That first one is really nice. Well done.





davebeech said:


> very nice Rik !!!! love that 1st one too





Wendy427 said:


> beautiful photos, Rik! I really like the first photo, too!


Thank you . Normally I inspect the locations were I have to shoot but this time I didn't. :doh: It was 8 or 9 sq meters. With my back pressed in a corner,
struggling with a clotheslines I made this and some other pictures. Behind her was a window that gave me to much backlight and in front was an ugly door with an even more ugly doorhandle. If I had inspected this location I would probable have refused to make picture there. Afterwards I'm glad I didn't inspected it. I made there some of the best photos


----------



## soxOZ

Well done Rik, the first shot is superb, but my preference would be the B&W versions...


----------



## rik6230

soxOZ said:


> Well done Rik, the first shot is superb, but my preference would be the B&W versions...


Thank you Wally. I also like the B/W versions. But in the first picture the color shot shows more clear what is going on. It is a hairdressing.


----------



## soxOZ

rik said:


> Thank you Wally. I also like the B/W versions. But in the first picture the color shot shows more clear what is going on. It is a hairdressing.


Your right Rik that colour shot showed more but that's why I preferred the B&W version as it partially hid that she was at the hairdressers and it looked as if she was dreaming of what was going to be happening in a few hours.
To me, it wasn't about her hair being done, but the the emotion she was feeling that this is her wedding day and this gave that look that she has on her face that you captured so well...
And you processed the image superbly in B&W to accentuate that emotion she was showing, but then again, that's just how I see it... ... :wave:...


----------



## rik6230

soxOZ said:


> Your right Rik that colour shot showed more but that's why I preferred the B&W version as it partially hid that she was at the hairdressers and it looked as if she was dreaming of what was going to be happening in a few hours.
> To me, it wasn't about her hair being done, but the the emotion she was feeling that this is her wedding day and this gave that look that she has on her face that you captured so well...
> And you processed the image superbly in B&W to accentuate that emotion she was showing, but then again, that's just how I see it... ... :wave:...


Thank you Wally. I think you are right. A photographer once said : " black and white is the best way to capture beauty and stop time ". 
Maybe not for every picture but for the most.


----------



## soxOZ

Rik, I noticed that you were asking Joe (Otter) about the high ISO performance of the D700. 
Well don't think twice as it's superb, and although the D800 is showing a lot of potential, still hard to beat the D700 for High ISO and it's price these days...

Here is a shot I took a couple of weeks ago at a local Rod Run with the D700 & Nikon 24-85G... It was a lot darker than the photo shows...
Basically no noise reduction but did bump the contrast in PP's...










Here is the EXIF Data from this shot, look at the ISO used for it :

_D700, 24.0-85.0 mm f/3.5-4.5, 
Image Date: 2012-03-31 19:14:56 +0000
Focal Length: 42mm (35mm equivalent: 42mm), Focus Distance: 3.98m
Aperture: f/4.2 Exposure Time: 0.0040 s (1/250)
*ISO equiv: 12800*
Exposure Bias: none, Metering Mode: Center Weight
Exposure: shutter priority (semi-auto)
White Balance: Auto, Flash Fired: No, Color Space: sRGB_


----------



## DNL2448

*My new camera and Dooley's girlfriend...*

Trying to get familiar with my new camera. I also got a 28-135 lens for my "walk-around" lens as the 70-200 is pretty heavy for quick pictures. Here are a few pictures I took of Dooley's girlfriend.


----------



## nevershoutsav

*I'm snap happy*

Hi guys, not sure if this is allowed here, so I apologize before hand. I wanted to share some of my photography work. I dabble with it, and as for now it is just a hobby. Hope you enjoy. I rock the Canon Rebel T2i and tons of lenses. I also use Photoshop CS5, but am testing out the CS6 beta version.




























​


----------



## Otter

Whoa. 12800?! Wow.
(Rik, you should check out some of Wally's B&W work at NikonCafe. It is outstanding. Some of the best I have ever seen.)


----------



## rik6230

Beautiful photos Laura.


----------



## vcm5

Beautiful! Way to go Laura, I love these photos!


----------



## rik6230

soxOZ said:


> Rik, I noticed that you were asking Joe (Otter) about the high ISO performance of the D700.
> Well don't think twice as it's superb, and although the D800 is showing a lot of potential, still hard to beat the D700 for High ISO and it's price these days...
> 
> Here is a shot I took a couple of weeks ago at a local Rod Run with the D700 & Nikon 24-85G... It was a lot darker than the photo shows...
> Basically no noise reduction but did bump the contrast in PP's...
> 
> Here is the EXIF Data from this shot, look at the ISO used for it :
> 
> _D700, 24.0-85.0 mm f/3.5-4.5,
> Image Date: 2012-03-31 19:14:56 +0000
> Focal Length: 42mm (35mm equivalent: 42mm), Focus Distance: 3.98m
> Aperture: f/4.2 Exposure Time: 0.0040 s (1/250)
> *ISO equiv: 12800*
> Exposure Bias: none, Metering Mode: Center Weight
> Exposure: shutter priority (semi-auto)
> White Balance: Auto, Flash Fired: No, Color Space: sRGB_


Stunning Wally just stunning. I don't see any grain. (I look in PS on 200% !)
ISO 12800 that is incredible. I also like the colors. It is (almost) HDR) 

Your exif data says; flash fired. That is not correct I think ?



Otter said:


> Whoa. 12800?! Wow.
> (Rik, you should check out some of Wally's B&W work at NikonCafe. It is outstanding. Some of the best I have ever seen.)


I wil check NikonCafe and Wally's photo's. Thanks Joe


----------



## Laurie

Great pics of a beautiful girl!!!! What's her name?


----------



## rik6230

Great photos. I really love 3 and 4. A beautiful woman and the composition of nr 3 is really great.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of such a beautiful girl.


----------



## unaffected

Lovely photos! You have a great eye.

How do you like CS6 beta?


----------



## nevershoutsav

Thank you both! *Uneffected*, I absolutely love it so far, I'm usually not one to immediately upgrade things because a lot of the time, it is more complicated than before (like FB's new timeline :banghead but almost everything is the same, with some new features.


----------



## vcm5

Beautiful!! I love these! Great job!


----------



## unaffected

nevershoutsav said:


> Thank you both! *Uneffected*, I absolutely love it so far, I'm usually not one to immediately upgrade things because a lot of the time, it is more complicated than before (like FB's new timeline :banghead but almost everything is the same, with some new features.


That's good to know! I definitely do not immediately upgrade things (unless I get it for free!).

I just get so used to something, I hate to change! But at work, we tend to get the new Creative Suites when they come out, which is quite nice! I'm using CS on my Mac at home and CS4 on my PC at home, and CS5 at work. Lots of variety...


----------



## BriGuy

Great pictures! I was just looking at the Cannon Rebel T2i this morning online, since I really want to upgrade from my usual cell phone pictures.


----------



## DNL2448

Laurie said:


> Great pics of a beautiful girl!!!! What's her name?


Her name is Amber and she is a Bart daughter (half sister to GRF's very own Mira)!


----------



## soxOZ

rik said:


> Stunning Wally just stunning. I don't see any grain. (I look in PS on 200% !)ISO 12800 that is incredible. I also like the colors. It is (almost) HDR)
> Your *exif data says; flash fired*. That is not correct I think ?


Hi Rik, thanks but no the flash _was not fired_, here is a little more of the EXIF data...

_Camera Maker: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model: NIKON D700
Lens: 24.0-85.0 mm f/3.5-4.5
Image Date: 2012-03-31 19:14:56 +0000
Focal Length: 42mm (35mm equivalent: 42mm)
Focus Distance: 3.98m
Aperture: f/4.2
Exposure Time: 0.0040 s (1/250)
ISO equiv: 12800
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Center Weight
Exposure: shutter priority (semi-auto)
White Balance: Auto
*Flash Fired: No*
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Photographer: Wally TYLAR
Copyright: (C) Wally TYLAR_


----------



## soxOZ

Nice shots of Amber, love her curly fur as it is the same as my boy Maccers...


----------



## nevershoutsav

Thank you. I love my T2i. It's the most expensive thing I own, besides my car & puppy now lol. I have about $2,000 tied with with lenses, tripods, flash mounts and camera bags lol


----------



## Vhuynh2

You should think about getting a wider/faster lens. The backgrounds on 1 and 2 are a little distracting. My walk around lens is the 17-55mm f/2.8, and I love it! It's very heavy and kinda expensive ($1200?).. but it's worth it.


----------



## nevershoutsav

Yea the 1st two were shot with a little Canon Powershot-point and shoot. I took those before I bought my DSLR.


----------



## rik6230

soxOZ said:


> Hi Rik, thanks but no the flash _was not fired_,


Thank you Wally. Wrong reading 

Today I did read this review with great camera (iso) comparisons.


----------



## rbrooks

great pictures!!!


----------



## vcm5

She is just gorgeous, way to go!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

*Canon 7D Lens?*

I'm looking at picking up a Canon 7D but I can't decide on which lens to go with? I'd like to have somewhat of a wide angle for shots taken in my boat of dogs, people and BIG FISH!  I'd also love to be able to get some fast action distance shots of the dog, like rik and others I've seen posted here. Possibly the EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM or maybe the Canon EF-S 18-200mm 1:3.5-5.6 IS? But are these fast enough to stop the action and give me that "rik" detail I'm looking for?

What lens have you found to be your favorite all around Canon DSLR lens?

Pete


----------



## Champ

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I'm looking at picking up a Canon 7D but I can't decide on which lens to go with? I'd like to have somewhat of a wide angle for shots taken in my boat of dogs, people and BIG FISH!  I'd also love to be able to get some fast action distance shots of the dog, like rik and others I've seen posted here. Possibly the EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM or maybe the Canon EF-S 18-200mm 1:3.5-5.6 IS? But are these fast enough to stop the action and give me that "rik" detail I'm looking for?
> 
> What lens have you found to be your favorite all around Canon DSLR lens?
> 
> Pete


How about a 70-200 for the long end action shots and a Tamron 17-50 2.8 for wide shots? There are 4 versions of the 70-200 (f4 non is, f4 IS, f2.8 non is, and f2.8 IS), they're all great (though 2.8 and IS would be preferable but much more pricey) and you could choose one that fits your budget. I have the 70-200 f4 non IS version which is the cheapest one, but still great if you have enough light. You could get a lens like the 18-200 so you could have wide and long in one lens (plus save money), but you'd get better quality out of having two lenses specialized for what you use it for. BTW, the Canon 7D is a great choice for action. You'll love it I'm sure.

So in the end,
18-200 = Convenient, versatile and Cheaper option. You could use this one lens the entire time pretty much.
70-200 + tamron 17-50 (or any other wide lens) = better image and build quality, especially with the 70-200 as it's an "L" lens. The 18-200 will be more "plastic" and 70-200 is more solid. I've never used the 18-200, but you'd probably get more detail with the 70-200.


----------



## DNL2448

I have the 70-200 f/2.8L non-IS and just purchased the 28-135 that is a really nice walk around and much lighter than the 70-200. The big lens takes awesome pictures and once I get used to my 7D I'm sure it will take much better however until I get the feel of the new camera, I'll keep the smaller lens on it. That said, the smaller lens has taken some nice shots. I need to get out an take more.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Champ said:


> So in the end,
> 18-200 = Convenient, versatile and Cheaper option. You could use this one lens the entire time pretty much.
> 70-200 + tamron 17-50 = better image and build quality, especially with the 70-200 as it's an "L" lens. The 18-200 will be more "plastic" and 70-200 is more solid. I've never used the 18-200, but you'd probably get more detail with the 70-200.


Thanks Candice...I kind of thought this was how it was going to work out...trying to get something to do everything well - just doesn't work. I'm trying to simplify as much as possible but still have the ability to get those real quality shots.

Carrying an extra lens with everything else I have going on while out: handling the boat, handling the dog, handling the fly-rod and fish and throw in a camera & extra lens...something is going to end up in the drink. 

I guess they don't make a high quality lens that fits within the 18-200 parameter?

I think my best bet might be to give 18-200 lens a try and if it doesn't live up to my expectations return it for the two lens you suggested.

Pete


----------



## DNL2448

You can see samples of different lenses here:

Lens Sample Photo Archive - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## Champ

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Thanks Candice...I kind of thought this was how it was going to work out...trying to get something to do everything well - just doesn't work. I'm trying to simplify as much as possible but still have the ability to get those real quality shots.
> 
> Carrying an extra lens with everything else I have going on while out: handling the boat, handling the dog, handling the fly-rod and fish and throw in a camera & extra lens...something is going to end up in the drink.
> 
> I guess they don't make a high quality lens that fits within the 18-200 parameter?
> 
> I think my best bet might be to give 18-200 lens a try and if it doesn't live up to my expectations return it for the two lens you suggested.
> 
> Pete


Haha you've got it. Photography unfortunately is full of trade-offs. I just got a Canon 5D which is 3 frames per second and much less reliable autofocus with action than my old 6.3 frames per second 50D. The 5D has nicer bokeh (background blur) and image quality and it fits my style. I'll have a much more difficult time getting action but my Champ has never been super active or much of a speed demon either.  I have 4 lenses each serving a different purpose and it definitely can be annoying to keep changing at times. You'll probably like the 18-200 too! I can't say much on it as I've only owned the 70-200 and not the 18-200 but try looking up some reviews online.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Laura that lens was on my list as well, the 28-135. I just wasn't sure if that 28 would offer enough of the wide angle view I was looking to capture. Actually you're the one that got me looking into the 7D...thank you. 

Pete


----------



## DNL2448

You will LOVE the speed, great for fast dog photography.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

DNL2448 said:


> You can see samples of different lenses here:
> 
> Lens Sample Photo Archive - Canon Digital Photography Forums


Thanks Laura...that's great!

Pete


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Champ said:


> Haha you've got it. Photography unfortunately is full of trade-offs. I just got a Canon 5D which is 3 frames per second and much less reliable autofocus with action than my old 6.3 frames per second 50D. The 5D has nicer bokeh (background blur) and image quality and it fits my style. I'll have a much more difficult time getting action but my Champ has never been super active or much of a speed demon either.  I have 4 lenses each serving a different purpose and it definitely can be annoying to keep changing at times. You'll probably like the 18-200 too! I can't say much on it as I've only owned the 70-200 and not the 18-200 but try looking up some reviews online.


I'm afraid 4 lens would drive me crazy. When I'm out I've just got too much going on to be dealing with all the different lens. And I'm afraid that's going to have to be my trade-off. 

Pete


----------



## Champ

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I'm afraid 4 lens would drive me crazy. When I'm out I've just got too much going on to be dealing with all the different lens. And I'm afraid that's going to have to be my trade-off.
> 
> Pete


lol well when I go out I usually take 2 with me and keep 2 home. Thinking of narrowing it down to 3 soon though. But yeah definitely sounds like the 18-200 would be your best bet then if you need both wide and long lengths. I'm sure you'll be happy with it! I think I remember reading somewhere that Oakly and Caue's dad has that lens and he seems to manage great shots!


----------



## Oaklys Dad

I have the Canon 18-200 IS and I have been happy with the results. It is known as the "Dust Pump" so you need to be careful where you pull it out to avoid sucking dust into the lens.I wish I could afford the 70-200 2.8 w/IS. Maybe someday. I find myself at both ends of the zoom range all the time when taking dog pictures.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

I absolutely love my 70-200 IS lens. But it is very heavy for prolonged use. If you use a monopod or a tripod, you have to turn off the IS (no biggy), so think about if you need the IS (save money). 

My walk-around lens is my 24-70 2.8 (the old one). I love it.


----------



## cisobe

I have a 7D and I typically have my 24-105mm F4L on or my 17-55mm 2.8IS. I also have a 50mm 1.4, 70-200mm 2.8L IS, and a 70-30mm F4-5.6 IS...

The 24-105mm covers most everyday stuff, but isn't wide enough or fast enough for indoors, and tight conditions. but its a versatile lens.

if you're worried about swapping lenses... maybe pick up a 2nd body so you can have wide on one and long on the other


----------



## soxOZ

Just remember that the speed (Aperture) of the lens will only do 2 main things, allow you to take a shot in lower light at a faster shutter speed and give you a Narrow Depth of Field (DOF), but it isn't a guarantee to give you sharp images. 
But having said that, faster aperture lenses are usually associated with better designed glass (Lenses).

The way a lens is designed will give you the higher IQ (image quality), and usually a higher zoom lens can't achieve this (e.g. longest FL / shortest FL)...
_
18-200 lens - 200/18 = 11x zoom _
Compared to the
_70-200 lens - 200/70 = 2.9x zoom_

This is one reason the 70-200 works better plus its designed to give a much higher IQ, but even this lens will not give the same sharpness as a prime. Always a trade off. :doh:
The 18-200 is a great all rounder and travel lens, but you will have difficulty in producing shots like Rik with this lens. 
Although the main lens I've seen Rik use is his Nikon 70-200 f/2.8 VR, and he will tend to use it at f/4 and higher depending on light conditions.
So just because a lens goes to these wider apertures means you don't have to open up to them as all lenses have a sweet spot which usually is around f/8 (give or take a stop)...
You have to look closely at each lens, try and find sample shots and then make you decision. 

Unfortunately I use Nikon and can't recommend any particular Canon lens, but just look at the people here who use Canon cameras & lenses and see if you like the IQ they produce, also do a Google search as that may help you as well... 
Good Luck on your final decision...


----------



## rbrooks

The Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS is supposed to a very good all around lens. 

Bob


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

soxOZ said:


> Just remember that the speed (Aperture) of the lens will only do 2 main things, allow you to take a shot in lower light at a faster shutter speed and give you a Narrow Depth of Field (DOF), but it isn't a guarantee to give you sharp images.
> But having said that, faster aperture lenses are usually associated with better designed glass (Lenses).
> 
> The way a lens is designed will give you the higher IQ (image quality), and usually a higher zoom lens can't achieve this (e.g. longest FL / shortest FL)...
> _
> 18-200 lens - 200/18 = 11x zoom _
> Compared to the
> _70-200 lens - 200/70 = 2.9x zoom_
> 
> This is one reason the 70-200 works better plus its designed to give a much higher IQ, but even this lens will not give the same sharpness as a prime. Always a trade off. :doh:
> The 18-200 is a great all rounder and travel lens, but you will have difficulty in producing shots like Rik with this lens.
> Although the main lens I've seen Rik use is his Nikon 70-200 f/2.8 VR, and he will tend to use it at f/4 and higher depending on light conditions.
> So just because a lens goes to these wider apertures means you don't have to open up to them as all lenses have a sweet spot which usually is around f/8 (give or take a stop)...
> You have to look closely at each lens, try and find sample shots and then make you decision.
> 
> Unfortunately I use Nikon and can't recommend any particular Canon lens, but just look at the people here who use Canon cameras & lenses and see if you like the IQ they produce, also do a Google search as that may help you as well...
> Good Luck on your final decision...


I just visited your web site...your pictures are amazing!!! It looks like I'm going to need a new puppy as well.  The quality beach shots and puppy shots are what I'm trying to achieve. Thank you for your input.

Pete


----------



## Vhuynh2

28 wouldn't be wide enough. My walk around is 17-55mm f/2.8 and for landscape shots when I go hiking, I bring my 10-22mm f/3.5-4.5. I like it really wide, and it was perfect for my monthly trips to Yosemite, since the views are so expansive there. I also just purchased the 50mm f/1.8 (cheapie) to take portraits of Molly.


----------



## rik6230

soxOZ said:


> The 18-200 is a great all rounder and travel lens, but you will have difficulty in producing shots like Rik with this lens.
> Although the main lens I've seen Rik use is his Nikon 70-200 f/2.8 VR, and he will tend to use it at f/4 and higher depending on light conditions.
> So just because a lens goes to these wider apertures means you don't have to open up to them as all lenses have a sweet spot which usually is around f/8 (give or take a stop)...


Hi Pete,

I agree with Wally. I did read some lens reviews. The Canon 18-200 is a great lens but the Auto Focus is a little bit slow. That could be a problem with fast action shots.

And like Wally wrote the sweet spot is around f8/f11. If you want shutter speeds like 1/1000 and faster you have to increase your iso to 400 or even 800 on sunny days! 
And of course with f8/f11 your background won't be soft. 

Like Wally I use Nikon but friends told me the Canon 70-200 f4 is a great lens. 

If you want something to read about (Canon) lenses look here

(And thanks for the compliments )


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

rik said:


> Hi Pete,
> 
> I agree with Wally. I did read some lens reviews. The Canon 18-200 is a great lens but the Auto Focus is a little bit slow. That could be a problem with fast action shots.
> 
> And like Wally wrote the sweet spot is around f8/f11. If you want shutter speeds like 1/1000 and faster you have to increase your iso to 400 or even 800 on sunny days!
> And of course with f8/f11 your background won't be soft.
> 
> Like Wally I use Nikon but friends told me the Canon 70-200 f4 is a great lens.
> 
> If you want something to read about (Canon) lenses look here
> 
> (And thanks for the compliments )


rik your pictures are so amazingly sharp and crisp. May I ask what lens you used on these pictures? I realize that the equiptment doesn't do all the work but I'd like to have something that has that kind of potential. I tried to right click and hit properties for the information but it didn't work?

Pete


----------



## Shutterwolf

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Laura that lens was on my list as well, the 28-135. I just wasn't sure if that 28 would offer enough of the wide angle view I was looking to capture. Actually you're the one that got me looking into the 7D...thank you.
> 
> Pete


I have the 28-135. i love it and use it as my carry around 95% of the time, but your right...its not very good for a close picture in a boat. My friend has the 18-135 and that lens is great. not wide angle, but it does the job. 18mm SHOULD work fine for close situations.

For a telephoto lens tho, im surprised no one recommended the 70-300 IS yet. i borrow that lens from my roommate once in a while, and i absolutely LOVE it. If i can ever afford to get another lens, it will probably either be a macro, or that lens.


----------



## Shutterwolf

*Canon XTi Flash*

I pretty much already have it set in my mind that ill be getting a Canon speedlite 430 ex ii, but i was wondering if anyone might have a flash for canon they are trying to sell? or if they have something else they would recommend. Ive used a couple older versions of the one i want and if i found a good enough deal, id be happy with it. Problem is tho, even on ebay, these flashes still resell for a lot of money usually. I cant afford much unfortunately, so it will likely be a while unless i can find a killer deal on something. 

Am i right on what i want for a flash, or does anyone have any other suggestions? The XTi i have now is getting old (taken close to 70,000 pics or so) and the flash is wearing out on it. I can actually smell the flash after using it a few times in a row, so i think its time to look at getting a good flash. 

Would love to find a good deal on a newer body, preferably a T3i or 60D, but i think a flash is a more reasonable and easier to accomplish goal for now lol.


----------



## soxOZ

FeatherRiverSam said:


> rik your pictures are so amazingly sharp and crisp. May I ask what lens you used on these pictures? I realize that the equiptment doesn't do all the work but I'd like to have something that has that kind of potential. *I tried to right click and hit properties for the information but it didn't work?* Pete


Pete, it depends on what browser you are using. If you are running Firefox as a web Browser you can load an add-on called EXIF reader. 
EXIF data is just a list of the Settings, Equipment and other details used to capture the image which is attached to each photo file.
There are a couple available to load (Available from Mozilla Add-ons free downloads) and when you right click on the image, select EXIF and all will be reveled, most of the time... 
As nearly all photos posted (not all depending who you use to host the photo and also if the person posting may have stripped the EXIF data from the photo for privacy reasons) will give you all you need to know...
Also Opera and Safari will (last time I tried them) will show the EXIF information, but IE doesn't show EXIF data and I'm not sure if you can get a plug-in for it to work...
There are other ways to get this EXIF data, but by far this is the easiest using Browser Plugins...

Here is *just some of the EXIF data* from Riks brilliant close up shot...
_
Camera Maker: NIKON CORPORATION
Camera Model: NIKON D2X
Image Date: 2010-05-23 11:35:05 -0600
Focal Length: 175mm (35mm equivalent: 262mm)
Aperture: f/6.3
Exposure Time: 0.0016 s (1/640)
ISO equiv: 125
Exposure Bias: -0.33 EV
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: aperture priority (semi-auto)
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: Adobe RGB (1998)
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined
Software: Adobe Photoshop CS5 Macintosh_

Also the EXIF data from your Signature photo...

_Camera Maker: SONY
Camera Model: DSC-P72
Image Date: 2009-04-19 09:02:36 (no TZ)
Focal Length: 6.0mm
Aperture: f/5.6
Exposure Time: 0.0016 s (1/640)
ISO equiv: 100
Exposure Bias: none
Metering Mode: Matrix
Exposure: program (Auto)
White Balance: Auto
Flash Fired: No
Orientation: Normal
Color Space: sRGB
GPS Coordinate: undefined, undefined_


----------



## cisobe

Shutterwolf said:


> I have the 28-135. i love it and use it as my carry around 95% of the time, but your right...its not very good for a close picture in a boat. My friend has the 18-135 and that lens is great. not wide angle, but it does the job. 18mm SHOULD work fine for close situations.
> 
> For a telephoto lens tho, im surprised no one recommended the 70-300 IS yet. i borrow that lens from my roommate once in a while, and i absolutely LOVE it. If i can ever afford to get another lens, it will probably either be a macro, or that lens.


I have the 70-300 IS, its a pretty good lens. It's sharp and it's light. I use it when I don't feel like lugging my 70-200 2.8 IS around. But I think the OP was looking for a lens that covered wide and tele in a single lens.

I also had the 28-135 IS, it was my main lens until I got my 17-55. 

Maybe look at the ef-s 15-85 decent range and it has pretty solid image quality (close to the 17-55).


----------



## Shutterwolf

OK, can anyone explain to me why the price of a flash never seems to change? I cant find it ANYWHERE for under 299... seems like it never goes on sale either.


----------



## Shutterwolf

cisobe said:


> I have the 70-300 IS, its a pretty good lens. It's sharp and it's light. I use it when I don't feel like lugging my 70-200 2.8 IS around. But I think the OP was looking for a lens that covered wide and tele in a single lens.
> 
> I also had the 28-135 IS, it was my main lens until I got my 17-55.
> 
> Maybe look at the ef-s 15-85 decent range and it has pretty solid image quality (close to the 17-55).


Holy crap... just looked up the 70-200... one heck of a price tag on that baby. i can only dream of having stuff that nice :/ Hell, even buying my own 70-300 is out of my reach for a long time. Im trying to get my hands on a flash for now. if i can ever find a good deal on one. 

Sorry for getting off topic tho. I cant offer much help with lenses, other then maybe try this site: 

Rent professional cameras or camera lenses for Canon, Nikon, Sony, Olympus, Leica and Pentax

Can rent a lens for a few days and see if you like it, before dropping some major cash on one.


----------



## cisobe

Shutterwolf said:


> Holy crap... just looked up the 70-200... one heck of a price tag on that baby. i can only dream of having stuff that nice :/ Hell, even buying my own 70-300 is out of my reach for a long time. Im trying to get my hands on a flash for now. if i can ever find a good deal on one.
> 
> Sorry for getting off topic tho. I cant offer much help with lenses, other then maybe try this site:
> 
> Rent professional cameras or camera lenses for Canon, Nikon, Sony, Olympus, Leica and Pentax
> 
> Can rent a lens for a few days and see if you like it, before dropping some major cash on one.


Haha, I have the older version of the 70-200 2.8 is.it was still about $1700. But its a solid tank of a lens that performs very well.

Lenses are investments and will/should last much longer than your camera bodies. They are just as important, if not more important than the image ssensorin terms of image quality.

I agree with you on the renting of lenses before buying. Especially if its a bbig investment for you. Test drive before you buy.


----------



## pmcadams

The 70-200 is probably Canon's most prized lens, but it has specific applications, and a walk-about, take pictures inside a boat lens, it isn't. I wouldn't go with much past a 24-70 zoom for what you describe. Some of the other ranges you mentioned would be great as well. Since your 7D is shooting APS-C (crop frame), don't rule out the EF-S series lenses. These tend to be priced below EF cost simply because they don't fit full frame DSLRs, but the image quality on some of the EF-S compare to Canons professional L series.


----------



## Champ

Shutterwolf said:


> Holy crap... just looked up the 70-200... one heck of a price tag on that baby. i can only dream of having stuff that nice :/ Hell, even buying my own 70-300 is out of my reach for a long time. Im trying to get my hands on a flash for now. if i can ever find a good deal on one.
> 
> Sorry for getting off topic tho. I cant offer much help with lenses, other then maybe try this site:
> 
> Rent professional cameras or camera lenses for Canon, Nikon, Sony, Olympus, Leica and Pentax
> 
> Can rent a lens for a few days and see if you like it, before dropping some major cash on one.


I got my 70-200 f4 non IS for under $500 on eBay. I strictly buy all my lenses used and therefore am able to sell them for little to no loss when I'm ready to upgrade or want a different lens. Unlike camera bodies, lenses hold their value very well and are likely to last many years. The 70-200 2.8 IS is the pricy version but the 70-200 f4 non IS is still almost just as good if there is enough light. I still think this lens is the best bet for those far away clear action shots  the f4 non is version is pretty affordable and lighter to carry than the other versions as well. Lenses are more important than the camera and will likely outlast it so I recommend even spending more on good lenses than the camera itself. My honest opinion is to take the full advantage of the speed of your 7D and get a fast lens.


----------



## rik6230

FeatherRiverSam said:


> rik your pictures are so amazingly sharp and crisp. May I ask what lens you used on these pictures? I realize that the equiptment doesn't do all the work but I'd like to have something that has that kind of potential. I tried to right click and hit properties for the information but it didn't work?
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete,

For these, and most of my action shots, I did use the Nikkor 70 200 f2.8 VRI.
It is a beautiful lens. I really love it. But after that their is always Photoshop !


----------



## Nyahsmommy

*Snap speed app*

For anyone with an Iphone and who likes photography, I totally recomment getting this app. It's amazing. It edits photos like a real photo editing program. Only prob is you can only do it from your Iphone, so if you want to edit pics from your camera then you have to email them to yourself. But so worth it. Here are a few pics I edited using it.


----------



## Zazoo

Ohhh Awesome!!! I am always looking for new photo apps for my phone.. Another good one that I have is Pixlromatic.. Is it called SnapSpeed or SnapSeed?


----------



## MikaTallulah

Cool  

What a pretty fur family you have.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

*I'm glad somebody likes the snow...*

Here are a few pictures from todays fun in their backyard!


----------



## goldenpaws828

The joy they are having in the snow is written all over them! Your two dogs are beautiful goldens! 

Paula


----------



## mddolson

Nice to see them having a great time in the snow.
Somebody should enjoy it.

Mike D


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Yes, they love this snow....but wondering where to put the next batch coming this weekend...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Your pictures are fantastic, pure joy on their faces. 

So much fun seeing Gunner and Honey having such a fabulous time in the snow.


----------



## streethawk

Beautiful goldens !


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever

Aww! I love it! They look like they're having a blast. This is one of the reasons we are adding another puppy into the family soon.


----------



## rik6230

Great pictures


----------



## Pudden

beautiful boys and snow!

You got more snow in your yard than we have in the entire state of Alaska. Couldn't you box some up and send it up here?


----------



## Finn's Fan

Yup, that's some snowy fun. Even with sub-zero temps, Finn loves playing in the stuff....or napping on a snow drift


----------



## alphadude

Great pics, beautiful subjects! 

I see your two like to play 'bitey face' as well.


----------



## Amystelter

*Can't post in pics*

After I attach the pic and upload I have no options to post. If I click on the pic it opens it and then I can't close it without getting out of the forum. I am using an iPad? Always get stuck on the upload file page?


----------



## mylissyk

If you are using the Paperclip in the menu bar to get the upload window open, there should be a "Close this Window" button on the right corner of the window. So after you click upload you should be able to click "Close this Window".

You may need to expand the window to make it visible.


----------



## Amystelter

Thanks so much for your reply. I saw close the window option on bottom and top right but when I click on them nothing happened. Could have locked up but I tried about four times and wold not close. Only way out was click on pic. I do use last pass and it asked for acess to my photos, maybe a third party is at fault? I was Abe to upload pic on profile page but just not the thread. Much appreciated if you have any other suggestions.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Do you have your pictures saved on your IPad?


----------



## Amystelter

Yes, was able to post from another screen where it gave me the option to pick the topic so I posted three pics choosing puppy pics (1 year) and it looked like it was successful but then when I go to that feed I don't see them. Is there a wait on authorization?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

No, I don't use an IPad, as I understand it, you can only post one picture at a time though. You will need to make a separate post for each picture you want to upload.


----------



## Amystelter

Thanks, I'll keep trying. Maybe I'll just bring out my laptop. Thanks for you help!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Amy*

Amy: After you type your post and attach the pic, are you chosing the submit reply button below this post-just arrow down and you will see it. Click on it and then see if your picture appears.

If not, I would try your laptop. I don't know anything about Ipads.


----------



## Amystelter

Can't get out of the upload photo page to get bac


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amystelter

Hee hee louie is helping - not sure where I was. Get stuck on the upload page and can't get back to the post to submit but I know where you are referring to. If the pic with Santa was not so darn cute . . .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519

*Amy*

Amy: Is the pic a jpg?
If it is and you want you can email to me and I will post.

[email protected]


----------



## Fattner

I have the same issue !!


----------



## Cpc1972

I have the same issue. It never lets me close the window. I use the mobile ap if I want more then one picture or photobucket. You can hit the back button after uploading then preview post but then you can only post one picture.


----------



## Karen519

*Suggestion*

All of you should private msg. ADMIN and tell him the problem you are having, and he will fix it.


----------



## Administrator

Hi guys,

Just so I'm clear, you're all using the Tapatalk app and not the new Petguide one?

~Sheena


----------



## Amystelter

Karen519 said:


> All of you should private msg. ADMIN and tell him the problem you are having, and he will fix it.



I started this thread in photograpy help with the topic "can't post pic" and somewhere along the line of learning how to use the forum, I came across the tapatalk app and started using the message option. I don't know how the app works with the forum. I am learning -










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga

Amystelter said:


> I started this thread in photograpy help with the topic "can't post pic" and somewhere along the line of learning how to use the forum, I came across the tapatalk app and started using the message option. I don't know how the app works with the forum. I am learning -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Beautiful photo!


----------



## Amystelter

*Hit or miss*

[have had some success in posting now. What I found worked was to open the pic on the upload page and instead of closing the window (which it still won't let me do) I minimize pic and wala two other open windows are behind it, I close in succession and the last open window is the original thread with the uploaded pic. Don't ask me the why or how but . . .

QUOTE=Cpc1972;6221514]I have the same issue. It never lets me close the window. I use the mobile ap if I want more then one picture or photobucket. You can hit the back button after uploading then preview post but then you can only post one picture.[/QUOTE]


----------



## doggymom

*How do I post pictures to board?*

Hi All
I'm a newbie. Was wondering how to post pictures on the GR Forumn.

Charlotte


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hi,

Where do you have your pictures saved-on your computer or a photo website?

When you want to add pictures to a post, select Go Advanced. In the gray area above where you type your post, there is a paper clip icon. Click on it, a window will come up where you can browse the files on your computer, select the files (pictures) then hit upload. 

Below that area there is a box that tells you what type of files and file sizes are accepted. 

If you use a photo site, click on the postcard/picture icon. A window opens up, copy the URL of the picture from your account and paste it into the box. Then select OK.

You can preview your post, if satisfied, select submit reply.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

ooop, apologies...posted in wrong thread :doh:


----------



## Vbernal

*Pics*

Little Ryder


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Ryder's adorable, such a great picture.


----------



## swishywagga

Great photo of your cute pup!


----------

